# Now taking pre-orders on 044,046,066 full wraps



## Metals406 (Aug 24, 2010)

Howdy y'all,

Well, the test handles have been sent out for quite a while, and everything seems to be holding up nicely.

One handle has been tested, as the other one was sent to JJ, and he got called away to fires before he could use it.

The 'other' Jason (Bushweasel) has the other handle, and used it for commercial timber falling. Last I spoke to him, the handle had about 40 hours on it (more by now I would assume), and everything was good to go structurally. That particular bar was coated twice (to get a missed spot by the spray guy), and it seems part of the second coat is flaking off.

Jason hasn't made me aware of the coating coming off of the aluminum bar itself, so we're assuming it was an adhesion problem with the second coat. The future bars will only be one coated, and not two. . . The two thing was strictly on this test bar.

We're also looking into a primer to make sure the stuff sticks like it should. There also may be an option for more colors (we're looking into it) other than black, which would add about $20.00 to the cost of the bar. 

We're ready to make an initial run of them, so hence the pre-order thing. We need to know how much material to order, so we need a fairly solid number from the guys who want one or more for this first production run.

The bar in the video below will be what we will call "oversized". . . Meaning it has more room than a stock configuration. Unless you specify on your order, we will assume you want a bar with stock measurements.

The Bushweasel doesn't have huge hands, and expressed more interest in a stock configuration, as that is what he has "muscle memory" for. . . So to speak. That helped us with the decision to make two sizes available.

Pre-orders received now, will be ready to ship in approximately 3-4 weeks. . . I know it sounds slow, but the shop has made other commitments for work that it cannot go back on. In the future, we envision a faster turnaround as we will probably have a running stock of "common" saw handles on hand.

So, for now we're doing 044/046 (same mounts) and 066. Any custom bars will run in the $160 range shipped. . . It sounds like a lot until you sit in the shop with us doing a bar "one off". Firstly, we have to get access to a saw you want the bar for, then template for it, then bend for it, etc. If you're willing to send the PH for the saw you want, that would be great too. You would have to front the mullah to ship the saw to us, and back again. After that, the price would drop, because we would be jigged for that bar. . . Make sense?

Okay, the bars will be _$99.00_ shipped anywhere in the continental US. If you live elsewhere, the shipping will be more.

Now, warranty. . . We'll offer a warranty against manufacturing defects for 6 months. If you get the bar, and drop something on it, or drop the saw, or the neighbor guy drives over it, you're out'a luck. If you can send us pics that definitely show a defect in manufacture, send that bar back to us, and we'll send another or refund your money -- if it's within that 6 month window (this includes peeling or flaking of the coating). That's a pretty fair deal no?

To place your pre-order, email me at the address in my sig, or call the shop (1-406-756-2560). We'll need your name, address (billing and shipping -- P.O.'s are okay), whether or not you want "stock" or "oversized", what saw you're wanting it for, and how you're planning on paying. DCS can take major credit cards, PayPal, and US Postal Service money orders (no other type).

Once you place your order, we'll put you on the list. Once your money for the bar is received, we'll start making it. If you're on the list, and don't pay right away, we'll assume you're waiting, but intend to buy one within the next few weeks.

Please keep in mind, that when you put your name down, we add that to the materials order, which is all out of pocket expense for the shop. If you don't want one right now (or within the next few weeks) please wait to give us your info. We don't want to sit on material.

I'm also going to see if Jason will post pictures of the handle, and post in this thread with his experience with the bar. This was his first rodeo with a full-wrap, and so far he doesn't hate it. LOL

It will also be helpful if you post your intentions to order in this thread, just leave out the private particulars. . . It'll give me two places to keep count.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zGBrBfAmJn8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zGBrBfAmJn8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Aug 24, 2010)

Wheres the 066 big hands full wrap Handle?
Thats what I need.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 24, 2010)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Wheres the 066 big hands full wrap Handle?
> Thats what I need.



That would be the one like in the video. . . Just with 066 mounting positions.


----------



## stihlboy (Aug 24, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> I just noticed in the title, I wrote 044 twice. . . The second one should read "046". Hopefully a mod can fix it.:help:



looks fine to me


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 24, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Wow, 13 views and no body is posting? Where are all the guys chomping at the bit to get one of these full-wraps?



Now that is what I call Marketing....

I think I would also go thru your last thread and multiple PM's to get the ball rolling...The way I see it is the people that posted are now customers...We all know that the best way to build that customer relationship is thru a personal reply...

Now get busy...LOL...And buy the way I do work on comission.......Will also work for rep...


----------



## parrisw (Aug 24, 2010)

Can I get one in pink?


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 24, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> looks fine to me



You da man!


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 24, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Now that is what I call Marketing....
> 
> I think I would also go thru your last thread and multiple PM's to get the ball rolling...The way I see it is the people that posted are now customers...We all know that the best way to build that customer relationship is thru a personal reply...
> 
> Now get busy...LOL...And buy the way I do work on comission.......Will also work for rep...



LOL

It kinda came out sounding funny didn't it. :blush:

I was eluding to all the guys that participated in the poll. . . Not "HEY, LOOK OVER HERE AND BUY SOMETHING!" LOL


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 24, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Can I get one in pink?



If I knew you wouldn't puss out and not mount it to your saw, and use it in public, I'd spring for the extra 20 to coat it for you!


----------



## parrisw (Aug 24, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> If I knew you wouldn't puss out and not mount it to your saw, and use it in public, I'd spring for the extra 20 to coat it for you!



ha ha ha ha ha. You might be right!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 24, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> LOL
> 
> It kinda came out sounding funny didn't it. :blush:
> 
> I was eluding to all the guys that participated in the poll. . . Not "HEY, LOOK OVER HERE AND BUY SOMETHING!" LOL



I was being serious...If I bend over backwards to do something a customer or market ask, I would ask the same question you did...

People forget the want/need things...That is what impulse buying is all about...If you keep bringing it to their attention they will buy it...Kinda like what they do at Walmart w/ end caps...They grab things that are seasonal and put them out there for you to see...

I think you have a great thing going, but you need to keep it out there for people to see...Not to bring others into this, but sales are based on exposure and bumping your own thread is Marketing...

I will be more than happy to help you market your bars, b/c I feel you are an asset to AS...Good luck and good on you for bringing something to the table...


----------



## parrisw (Aug 24, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I was being serious...If I bend over backwards to do something a customer or market ask, I would ask the same question you did...
> 
> People forget the want/need things...That is what impulse buying is all about...If you keep bringing it to their attention they will buy it...Kinda like what they do at Walmart w/ end caps...They grab things that are seasonal and put them out there for you to see...
> 
> ...



Yes, or you pester them about it so much they'll just buy it to get you outa their hair! LOL.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 24, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I was being serious...If I bend over backwards to do something a customer or market ask, I would ask the same question you did...
> 
> People forget the want/need things...That is what impulse buying is all about...If you keep bringing it to their attention they will buy it...Kinda like what they do at Walmart w/ end caps...They grab things that are seasonal and put them out there for you to see...
> 
> ...



Well shucks, I appreciate it.

I don't have anything to hide here. . . And I'll be honest. We're hovering right around the $2,300 mark right now with these bars. Buying the bender dies, machining time for the lower mounts, making all the jigs and fixtures.

The reason I even asked about them in the beginning, was because guys were talking about the other manufacturers being back ordered. The poll results showed a lot of interest as well.

I know I got a lot of messages about making these things, and now were ready.

I just kinda figured the guys that were waiting would post up? :dunno:


----------



## parrisw (Aug 24, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Well shucks, I appreciate it.
> 
> I don't have anything to hide here. . . And I'll be honest. We're hovering right around the $2,300 mark right now with these bars. Buying the bender dies, machining time for the lower mounts, making all the jigs and fixtures.
> 
> ...



It might also be a problem that it is in the Off topic forum? Why is it here?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 24, 2010)

parrisw said:


> it might also be a problem that it is in the off topic forum? Why is it here?



*Fred...*:help:


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 24, 2010)

I kinda thought this is where it belonged. . . Though the chainsaw section is definitely more visited.

I'll let Stihlboy or Dave decide if it can be moved I guess?

I posted the last one here didn't I? Let me go look. . .

*EDIT:* Dang it! The poll was in chainsaws. :rant:

That's what I get for not looking.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 24, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> I kinda thought this is where it belonged. . . Though the chainsaw section is definitely more visited.
> 
> I'll let Stihlboy or Dave decide if it can be moved I guess?
> 
> I posted the last one here didn't I? Let me go look. . .



This definatly belongs in the CS forum...


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 24, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> *Fred...*:help:



Nope, I put it here. . . He fixerized mah title though.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 24, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Nope, I put it here. . . He fixerized mah title though.



I was just yelling at him to move it there for you...I think he heard me...LOL


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 24, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I was just yelling at him to move it there for you...I think he heard me...LOL



I must not be hitting on all cylinders today. 

I should go forge a knife.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 24, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> *Fred...*:help:



Stihlboy?????? Is he a mod? Say it aint so!!!!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 24, 2010)

Email sent.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 24, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Email sent.



Thanks ya sir!!


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 24, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Stihlboy?????? Is he a mod? Say it aint so!!!!!!!



He has been for a while. . . You in a Canuckian cave? Hahaha


----------



## parrisw (Aug 24, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> He has been for a while. . . You in a Canuckian cave? Hahaha



I guess I don't pay much attention. Was there an announcement? ha ha. Geeze isn't he still wet behind the ears? How the hell did he pull that one off? Shoulda been a vote! LOL


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 25, 2010)

parrisw said:


> I guess I don't pay much attention. Was there an announcement? ha ha. Geeze isn't he still wet behind the ears? How the hell did he pull that one off? Shoulda been a vote! LOL



I'm not sure how it went down? . . Perhaps he paid off Darin in Twinkies and Ho-Ho's. LOL

So far, from what I've seen, Fred's been a great mod.


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 25, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> So far, from what I've seen, Fred's been a great mod.



:agree2:


----------



## SawGarage (Aug 25, 2010)

parrisw said:


> I guess I don't pay much attention. Was there an announcement? ha ha. Geeze isn't he still wet behind the ears? How the hell did he pull that one off? Shoulda been a vote! LOL



aren't we all in one way or another?? :monkey:

VOTE VOTE.... IMPEACH!! lol


----------



## parrisw (Aug 25, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> I'm not sure how it went down? . . Perhaps he paid off Darin in Twinkies and Ho-Ho's. LOL
> 
> So far, from what I've seen, Fred's been a great mod.





Arrowhead said:


> :agree2:



I'll say no more.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, we got some orders coming in. . . I know there are more Stihl guys out there!!

Watch the video again. . . Loooook, shinnnny. LOL


----------



## parrisw (Aug 25, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Well, we got some orders coming in. . . I know there are more Stihl guys out there!!
> 
> Watch the video again. . . Loooook, shinnnny. LOL



What was the price again? 

But I don't really need one for the 044-046. Maybe a 371 handle.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 25, 2010)

parrisw said:


> What was the price again?
> 
> But I don't really need one for the 044-046. Maybe a 371 handle.



$99.00 smackeroos, plus a little more cause you're in Canuckia. That's for the ones we're templated for though.

Dang nabbit, I guess I need to template my 372 and get it out of the way eh?


----------



## parrisw (Aug 25, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> $99.00 smackeroos, plus a little more cause you're in Canuckia. That's for the ones we're templated for though.
> 
> Dang nabbit, I guess I need to template my 372 and get it out of the way eh?



Dang, you guys must hate us Canucks eh. Ya hoser!


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 25, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Dang, you guys must hate us Canucks eh. Ya hoser!



Hahahah!

I don't hate my Canuckian brethren. . . The border hates you! LOL

They charge those retarded fees. . . I personally think regular mail should be figured by distance between us, and not any other way. I can dang near pee on the border of BC from here.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 25, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Hahahah!
> 
> I don't hate my Canuckian brethren. . . The border hates you! LOL
> 
> They charge those retarded fees. . . I personally think regular mail should be figured by distance between us, and not any other way. I can dang near pee on the border of BC from here.



Ya tell me about it. Its not too bad, you just have to ship USPS and no other. And don't declare allot of value, otherwise they sting you bad. I just had to pay $60 to get a saw out of the post office duty fees, and $50 shipping was already paid, its because it was declared full value. Ahh well, what you going to do.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 25, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Ya tell me about it. Its not too bad, you just have to ship USPS and no other. And don't declare allot of value, otherwise they sting you bad. I just had to pay $60 to get a saw out of the post office duty fees, and $50 shipping was already paid, its because it was declared full value. Ahh well, what you going to do.



So you say it's worth a dollar, and hope they don't impound it for 6 months. 

I've heard some nightmare stories about packages sent up there.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 25, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> So you say it's worth a dollar, and hope they don't impound it for 6 months.
> 
> I've heard some nightmare stories about packages sent up there.



Yep, you just have to be careful. I've only had one problem so far where they held a package and and me and the sell to describe it and its value. It took 3 months to get it, thats with years of dealing though.


----------



## slowp (Aug 25, 2010)

Twinkle could use a handle, in pink, but the Govt. is broke. The Barbie Saw already has a black handle that is good to go. Sorry.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 25, 2010)

slowp said:


> Twinkle could use a handle, in pink, but the Govt. is broke. The Barbie Saw already has a black handle that is good to go. Sorry.



I thought about you last night when they were talking about pink handles...


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 25, 2010)

slowp said:


> Twinkle could use a handle, in pink, but the Govt. is broke. The Barbie Saw already has a black handle that is good to go. Sorry.



That's okay Patty. . . I know the Gub'Ment is broke(en). Like Sean below, I thought of you when Will was joking about a pink handle. 



outdoorlivin247 said:


> I thought about you last night when they were talking about pink handles...



Great minds


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 25, 2010)

I forgot to ask, do we use factory mounting hardware or will it require longer screws? Do you have a pic of the bottom?


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 25, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I forgot to ask, do we use factory mounting hardware or will it require longer screws? Do you have a pic of the bottom?



The 046 and 66 don't need longer screws. . . You just swap the side mount screws for the bottom screws. The 044 has shorter screws all together I think?

Stihl #9074 478 4705 are P6 X 40's. . . We were thinking of just including those with the handle for the bottom mount. They are only available from our local dealer (so says Ribe in Germany, and Stihl as well) -- they're $1.95 a piece here. If we order 100 at a time, they'll give us a break of around 20%.

Our bottom mounts are around 28mm thick, and the side mounts are the same as stock. With the 40mm screws, that'd give ya 14mm to screw into the bottom.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 25, 2010)

The bottom piece is machined from a solid piece of aluminum. The coating on the production handles will also go to the edge of the bottom mount, and not be held back like the test handle shown here. We're thinking having the coating over the weld will add to the bars strength.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 25, 2010)

Man that looks good, thanks.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 25, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Man that looks good, thanks.


----------



## SawGarage (Aug 25, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Stihl #9074 478 4705 are P6 X 40's. . . We were thinking of just including those with the handle for the bottom mount. They are only available from our local dealer (so says Ribe in Germany, and Stihl as well) -- they're $1.95 a piece here. If we order 100 at a time, they'll give us a break of around 20%.
> 
> Our bottom mounts are around 28mm thick, and the side mounts are the same as stock. With the 40mm screws, that'd give ya 14mm to screw into the bottom.



Nate,

are you saying they measure 6mm x 40mm? what pitch?

I have a HUGE worldwide fastener dist near me...shall I see what they have to offer, or are we wanting to keep the torx head??

J


----------



## stihlboy (Aug 25, 2010)

Nate, thanks for the support.

yea, i may seem new to saws but i started into saws with an 028wb about 9 years ago. my dad gave it to me because it didnt run, problem is i like to tinker. about an hour later it was running.

thread is in the proper forum now nate, best of luck


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 25, 2010)

Really good looking bars! Love that coating. I think you will end up making some for the popular huskies and do a 3/4 wrap version also for both. I know that takes time and money. Not many loggers on this site though, word of mouth will help you more than here imo. I'll spread the word!

btw, very nice 440!


----------



## drill.daddy (Aug 25, 2010)

i was gonna order one but i sees ur saw had flippy caps. tisk tisk nate . call me and we can firther discuss this


----------



## parrisw (Aug 25, 2010)

Ya, let me know when you get some 372 ones stamped out.


----------



## SawGarage (Aug 25, 2010)

drill.daddy said:


> ...flippy caps. tisk tisk nate . call me and we can firther discuss this



LMAO.

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 26, 2010)

SawGarage said:


> Nate,
> 
> are you saying they measure 6mm x 40mm? what pitch?
> 
> ...



All of Stihls screws are proprietary, and made by Ribe in Germany. They're a special pitch plastic screw for Stihl saws.

After many emails to Ribe (their Engrish sucked, and my German was about as good), and some emails to Stihl. . . We're stuck buying them from our dealer -- which is okay.

And yes, they're 6mm X 40mm, used on a lot of the 66 line of saws.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 26, 2010)

drill.daddy said:


> i was gonna order one but i sees ur saw had flippy caps. tisk tisk nate . call me and we can firther discuss this



MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER!

Wess, it wasn't mine, I SWEAR! LOL

It was my buddy Rod's saw. . . It was shiny so I decided to use it for pics and video.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 26, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> Nate, thanks for the support.
> 
> yea, i may seem new to saws but i started into saws with an 028wb about 9 years ago. my dad gave it to me because it didnt run, problem is i like to tinker. about an hour later it was running.
> 
> thread is in the proper forum now nate, best of luck




And he comes thru with the assist AGAIN!! Rep sent your way Fred. 




parrisw said:


> Ya, let me know when you get some 372 ones stamped out.



I'll get on templating my 372. . . That way we got at least a couple Husky's to offer.

We are just starting too, so I envision a lot of models being templated in the near future.


----------



## T_F_E (Aug 26, 2010)

Man I would love the handlebar for my 046 but I cant justify 100 bucks for a saw that cost 150


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 26, 2010)

T_F_E said:


> Man I would love the handlebar for my 046 but I cant justify 100 bucks for a saw that cost 150



Totally understandable. . . For some these handles will be a want, for others a need.

Heck, a lot of guys don't like a full wrap at all.

Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Aug 26, 2010)

Bump for those who took the poll


----------



## 7oaks (Aug 26, 2010)

Nate...

Those look great...If I had an 04x I'd order one. Best of luck...


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 26, 2010)

7oaks said:


> Nate...
> 
> Those look great...If I had an 04x I'd order one. Best of luck...



I thought you had an 066 Carl?


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 26, 2010)

I think a 3/4 wrap for huskys would sell good. It would keep from clogging up with noodles as bad for the firewooders who noodle blocks so they can be handled.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 26, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> I think a 3/4 wrap for huskys would sell good. It would keep from clogging up with noodles as bad for the firewooders who noodle blocks so they can be handled.



How would it help with noodle clogs?


----------



## parrisw (Aug 26, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> How would it help with noodle clogs?



Ya? Isn't it the chain catcher that causes the problem?


----------



## 7oaks (Aug 26, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> I thought you had an 066 Carl?



Nah an 056...


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 26, 2010)

7oaks said:


> Nah an 056...



Oh, that's right. . . I remember now. That's was the one you did up a video for isn't it?


----------



## 7oaks (Aug 26, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Oh, that's right. . . I remember now. That's was the one you did up a video for isn't it?



Yes, it's been my go to saw for heavier work (Husky 285CD some times also) instead of bringing out the big guns.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow. . . 677 views on this thread, and two orders. I'm gonna have to do something about that. :Eye::Eye:

I'll have to talk to Doug today. . . But maybe we can run a special price on this first batch to get some more interest? I'm not gonna say it'll be a huge difference in price. . . But something is better than nothing!

We wanted our first run to be around 20-25 bars, as it's easier on the wallet to get the lower mounts machined.

I'll see what Doug's thoughts are on it, and post up later tonight.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 26, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Wow. . . 677 views on this thread, and two orders. I'm gonna have to do something about that. :Eye::Eye:
> 
> I'll have to talk to Doug today. . . But maybe we can run a special price on this first batch to get some more interest? I'm not gonna say it'll be a huge difference in price. . . But something is better than nothing!
> 
> ...



Tis a good idea. 

Do you have to buy any more equipment to do any other saws? You may have better luck selling 25 bars if you cover more models of saws. I'd say do a 372 next, then 395/394. That would cover all the most popular saws. I'd like one for my 357 actually, but I hardly use that saw, so to justify the $100 is hard. Even to justify a 372 one isn't easy since I don't use my saws all that often, and I already have a 372 full wrap saw, but I have two other saws that could use a full wrap, they are easier to sell with full wraps around here.


----------



## WoodViking (Aug 26, 2010)

*361?*

Are you gonna make one for the 361? 

If so that would be one more order - from the other side of the big pond


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 26, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Tis a good idea.
> 
> Do you have to buy any more equipment to do any other saws? You may have better luck selling 25 bars if you cover more models of saws. I'd say do a 372 next, then 395/394. That would cover all the most popular saws. I'd like one for my 357 actually, but I hardly use that saw, so to justify the $100 is hard. Even to justify a 372 one isn't easy since I don't use my saws all that often, and I already have a 372 full wrap saw, but I have two other saws that could use a full wrap, they are easier to sell with full wraps around here.



What are the two other saws you speak of that could use a full wrap?

I guess I need to look into a price break for the first guys willing to send their saw in to template for. . . We don't have any big Huskies on hand, so having a PH would be a must.

We still haven't nailed down (for sure) what the 372 pattern will fit either.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 26, 2010)

WoodViking said:


> Are you gonna make one for the 361?
> 
> If so that would be one more order - from the other side of the big pond



Need one to template on. . . Then we'd be in business. I do know a local tree company that runs them. . . I might be able to talk them out'a one for a day to template with?


----------



## parrisw (Aug 26, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> What are the two other saws you speak of that could use a full wrap?
> 
> I guess I need to look into a price break for the first guys willing to send their saw in to template for. . . We don't have any big Huskies on hand, so having a PH would be a must.
> 
> We still haven't nailed down (for sure) what the 372 pattern will fit either.



sorry, I meant I have 2 other 372 saws that could use full wrap.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 26, 2010)

The chain catcher stops some and the ones that would fall out behind it catch on the wrap handle. The only big saw I have right now already has a wrap handle on it.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 26, 2010)

parrisw said:


> sorry, I meant I have 2 other 372 saws that could use full wrap.



Ahhh, okay.

Well that pretty much tares it then. . . Maybe by the middle of next week I can be templated for the 372?


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 26, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> The chain catcher stops some and the ones that would fall out behind it catch on the wrap handle. The only big saw I have right now already has a wrap handle on it.



Okay, that makes sense. . .

I can see right now we're gonna probably have to have a little more selection on this first batch other than 044/046/066.

We started with those three because 58 guys posted in the poll saying they'd want one for those models alone. . . Guess not?


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 26, 2010)

I was one of them on the 440 but don't own one now. I've sold and traded 3 off this year.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 26, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> I was one of them on the 440 but don't own one now. I've sold and traded 3 off this year.



Like I said, it's no biggie. . . I guess that poll gave me somewhat of a false expectation. Nothing that can't be overcome though. 

I know pretty much all the guys on here buy, sell and trade on a regular basis.


----------



## greenmm (Aug 26, 2010)

Nate just called and asked me to post my findings/opinion pertaining to his handlebars. I would start by saying that they are very well made and that the quality is right up there with oem ones! I did have some problems with flaking, however Nate informed me that these particular bars were sprayed twice. The flaking is occurring between the layers and not flaking off of the aluminum! I was also asked if the roughed up surface was bothering my hands. It isnt bothering me, but I do wear gloves. Definately not an issue!! I do believe that eventually the will "wear" smooth, but after 100 hrs of use they're holding up great!

I've always had problems with the oem bars wearing through on the flywheel side corner. Riding in the back of a pickup is extremely hard on handles! Nate had added a block on his bars which wont allow the weak spots to contact the pickup when in transit! Great idea!! I see no reason why these handlebars wont outlast serveral saws! I will be buying more from him in the future!! Great job Nate, and a great product!!!


----------



## parrisw (Aug 26, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Okay, that makes sense. . .
> 
> I can see right now we're gonna probably have to have a little more selection on this first batch other than 044/046/066.
> 
> We started with those three because 58 guys posted in the poll saying they'd want one for those models alone. . . Guess not?



Hey, part of the problem is, its summer, people don't follow this site as much now, its been a while since your first poll and only been what a few days since your taking orders now? Maybe some of those people haven't seen yet that they are available? Maybe some of them don't have the saws anymore. Maybe go back through your original thread and see who said they wanted one, and send them an email or Private message seeing if they are still interested.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 26, 2010)

Nate, one of my concerns about factor handlebars is that, where the chain goes by them, they get really scarred up and even cut in half from the chain hitting it. Does your bars, where you use a solid piece machined for the bottom extend out past where the chain is? If so that would be great and wear much longer.


----------



## Shrug (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't have the money right now. But I would be interested in one of these for my 390XP in the future if you guys ever decide to make them for that model. I have been wanting to upgrade to a full wrap bar for a while but have not got one yet. I will keep an eye on the thread.


----------



## drill.daddy (Aug 26, 2010)

nate the only huskie i have is a 2100 but your welcome to it if you need it . or if you need any of my saws just day the word and i will ship em your way . just be warned mine have no flippy caps and dont shine . so holly wood saws they are not. mine work . no pretty shed saws here. lol :crazy1:


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 26, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Nate, one of my concerns about factor handlebars is that, where the chain goes by them, they get really scarred up and even cut in half from the chain hitting it. Does your bars, where you use a solid piece machined for the bottom extend out past where the chain is? If so that would be great and wear much longer.



The tubing is under where the chain is. . . We thought about extra protection there, but we figure the coating will handle some thrown chains. . . If not, we'll put something there as a wear item -- maybe another piece of flat bar welded to the handle -- or a piece of UHMW?



Shrug said:


> I don't have the money right now. But I would be interested in one of these for my 390XP in the future if you guys ever decide to make them for that model. I have been wanting to upgrade to a full wrap bar for a while but have not got one yet. I will keep an eye on the thread.



Read my post I'm going to make later down the thread. . .




drill.daddy said:


> nate the only huskie i have is a 2100 but your welcome to it if you need it . or if you need any of my saws just day the word and i will ship em your way . just be warned mine have no flippy caps and dont shine . so holly wood saws they are not. mine work . no pretty shed saws here. lol :crazy1:



You're a saint among men Wess!


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 26, 2010)

greenmm said:


> Nate just called and asked me to post my findings/opinion pertaining to his handlebars. I would start by saying that they are very well made and that the quality is right up there with oem ones! I did have some problems with flaking, however Nate informed me that these particular bars were sprayed twice. The flaking is occurring between the layers and not flaking off of the aluminum! I was also asked if the roughed up surface was bothering my hands. It isnt bothering me, but I do wear gloves. Definately not an issue!! I do believe that eventually the will "wear" smooth, but after 100 hrs of use they're holding up great!
> 
> I've always had problems with the oem bars wearing through on the flywheel side corner. Riding in the back of a pickup is extremely hard on handles! Nate had added a block on his bars which wont allow the weak spots to contact the pickup when in transit! Great idea!! I see no reason why these handlebars wont outlast serveral saws! I will be buying more from him in the future!! Great job Nate, and a great product!!!



Thanks a bunch for posting your findings Jason! I really appreciate you testing out this bar for us!!


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Aug 26, 2010)

I ordered one handle for the 066. 
I can pay for it now or when you get made?
What every you need.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 27, 2010)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> I ordered one handle for the 066.
> I can pay for it now or when you get made?
> What every you need.



Nope, no need to pay quite yet cliff.

We're making a price adjustment anyway. . . Read my next post.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 27, 2010)

Okay, so I talked with Doug tonight before he and his wife went camping for the next few days.


We agreed that the first run of 20 bars can be at a special price. We decided on $80.00 shipped in the continental US. That means you're paying $73-$74 dollars for the bar, and the rest covers shipping.

To keep this in perspective, I was looking at the Bailey's flier again today, and the Makita full wrap is on sale for $134 and change. . . So with shipping, you're still over $140.

And here's more. . . If you want to send your powerhead for us to template on, you'll get the bar for $75.00 shipped. That price is if you're one of the first 20! It's a little more incentive for you, and it helps us out with a PH to template. 

After the first 20, and you send your PH, the price will be $80.00 shipped.

Also, Doug said to offer a 10 day money back guarantee. . . Once you receive your bar, and you hate it for whatever reason, send it back for a full refund! You'll be out 6-7 bucks to send it back is all. That's not a lot of risk, and we think you'll like the handle anyway.

So Cliff, and Steven. . . Your bars will be $80 shipped, and not $99. 

We do, however, reserve the right to not take your PH. If you live in Hawaii, or Canuckia, or Venez-freaking-uela -- the return shipping would make us have to sell one of our kidneys to get it back to you. . . And we like them too much to sell them.  

Please don't think this is some sales garbage. . . Doug and I are taking a hit on our labor to make these first 20 to get them out into some hands.


----------



## T_F_E (Aug 27, 2010)

Dang you convinced me, Ill take one.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 27, 2010)

T_F_E said:


> Dang you convinced me, Ill take one.



That's what I like to hear!! 

Please email me with all your pertinent info. . . Go back to the beginning of the thread to read up on what we need.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 27, 2010)

T_F_E said:


> Dang you convinced me, Ill take one.



Got your email! . . And stock dimensions it is. 

You're just north of my bro, he's in Newport.


----------



## T_F_E (Aug 27, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Got your email! . . And stock dimensions it is.
> 
> You're just north of my bro, he's in Newport.



Dang small world, im down in newport all the time, is he workin in the timber industry?


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 27, 2010)

T_F_E said:


> Dang small world, im down in newport all the time, is he workin in the timber industry?



He's your friendly local power guy! LOL

He was a lineman at the PUD for quite a while, and now he does dispatch. . . He also worked up at the dam earlier this year until he switched jobs to be closer to home. It was like 55 miles one-way to go to work at the dam.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 27, 2010)

How much extra is shipping to us poor underprivileged Canadians.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 27, 2010)

parrisw said:


> How much extra is shipping to us poor underprivileged Canadians.



Not sure? LOL

BC is right above us, so I can say 6 bucks gets you to the border. . . After that, I'm clueless.

I taint never shopped nuthin up yonder to Canuckia.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 27, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Not sure? LOL
> 
> BC is right above us, so I can say 6 bucks gets you to the border. . . After that, I'm clueless.
> 
> I taint never shopped nuthin up yonder to Canuckia.



It just cost me $48 to ship a 394 powerhead half way across the states. 

It shouldn't be much more to me then it takes you to get it to Washington or something close like that.

anyway, I'd like to know, if ya get the chance see if you can figure it out.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 27, 2010)

parrisw said:


> It just cost me $48 to ship a 394 powerhead half way across the states.
> 
> It shouldn't be much more to me then it takes you to get it to Washington or something close like that.
> 
> anyway, I'd like to know, if ya get the chance see if you can figure it out.



Don't you guys use weird postal codes (compared to us )? Give me the equivalent of a zip, and I'll punch it into the USPS figure-outer.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 27, 2010)

metals406 said:


> don't you guys use weird postal codes (compared to us )? Give me the equivalent of a zip, and i'll punch it into the usps figure-outer.



v8x 4k6


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 27, 2010)

parrisw said:


> v8x 4k6



With a bit of a guess, it looks like $22.50-$26.00. . . Somewhere in there.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Aug 27, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> .......We do, however, reserve the right to not take your ....... If you live in Hawaii, or Canuckia, or Venez-freaking-uela -- or Canada the ....... shipping would make us have to sell one of our kidneys to get it ....... to you. . . And we like them too much to sell them.





parrisw said:


> How much extra is shipping to us poor underprivileged Canadians.



Sorry ....reread Metals post!


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 27, 2010)

manyhobies said:


> Sorry ....reread Metals post!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## adkranger (Aug 27, 2010)

Huge props to you man!! Nice work bringing some competition to the table. In this economy that is pretty rare.:yourock:

Like Will said, I think you need to be a tad patient for this to get rolling. I realize you're proud of the product and anxious to get them out there, but as with all new offerings it takes some time for people to catch on. There is the summer time web down time thing too. I know I don't log on here as much this time of year.

Very nice looking product. I want/need one or two. I have an 064 project with a broken OEM 1/2 wrap I'd love to have a full for (anyone know whether it's the same mount as 046?) I'm guessing it's different than the 066. My 371 could be a candidate too. I know it'll sound funny, but I stihl have a hankerin' for a small middie saw with a wrap (i.e. 260 or 346 or even 028) as an ambio-limber. Alas, probably not worth the setup time for ya though. Also acquired a 394xp that I'd consider upgrading as well when you get there.

If someone can confirm that one of your bars will work on the 064 I'm prepared to order one......


----------



## parrisw (Aug 27, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> With a bit of a guess, it looks like $22.50-$26.00. . . Somewhere in there.



Really??? What kind of shipping? just regular, seems a bit high?


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 27, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Really??? What kind of shipping? just regular, seems a bit high?




I didn't see this option last night. . . But I think it would be the way to go. You're limited to a box that's 12" X 12" X 12". . . Which is plenty big for a handle.

$8.93 is just a couple bucks more than what it takes to ship it around the states.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 27, 2010)

adkranger said:


> Huge props to you man!! Nice work bringing some competition to the table. In this economy that is pretty rare.:yourock:
> 
> Like Will said, I think you need to be a tad patient for this to get rolling. I realize you're proud of the product and anxious to get them out there, but as with all new offerings it takes some time for people to catch on. There is the summer time web down time thing too. I know I don't log on here as much this time of year.
> 
> ...



:agree2::agree2:

My bro has an 064. . . I should try and get him to let me template it to see if it's the same as the 066 (he lives 240 miles away). If not, I'm sure someone on here knows what's what on the mounts.


----------



## T_F_E (Aug 27, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> :agree2::agree2:
> 
> My bro has an 064. . . I should try and get him to let me template it to see if it's the same as the 066 (he lives 240 miles away). If not, I'm sure someone on here knows what's what on the mounts.



Then you could hand deliver mine :greenchainsaw:


----------



## adkranger (Aug 27, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> :agree2::agree2:
> 
> My bro has an 064. . . I should try and get him to let me template it to see if it's the same as the 066 (he lives 240 miles away). If not, I'm sure someone on here knows what's what on the mounts.



OK, after electronic-paper research it appears that they (064 & 066) share the same IPL part #s. But not having the two to put side to side can one of the Stihl gurus confirm that they are indeed interchangeable? If so, I'm in for at least one of those fancy Montana-made handlebars. When I order, think you could box up some Moose Drool too??


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 27, 2010)

adkranger said:


> OK, after electronic-paper research it appears that they (064 & 066) share the same IPL part #s. But not having the two to put side to side can one of the Stihl gurus confirm that they are indeed interchangeable? If so, I'm in for at least one of those fancy Montana-made handlebars. When I order, think you could box up some Moose Drool too??



Hahahaha. . . Don't start with the Moose Drool -- brings back too many triple pitcher memories! LOL

Cody (Tarzantree) actually turned me on to IPA made down in Missoula. . . Pretty tasty stuff. The bottles are good, but nothing beats how good it tastes right from the brewery. :drool:

We sure do make a lot a good tasting beers up here. . . Lang Creek makes some good ones as well -- nothing as bad as Buttweiser or Ashouse. Hahaha


----------



## adkranger (Aug 27, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Hahahaha. . . Don't start with the Moose Drool -- brings back too many triple pitcher memories! LOL
> 
> Cody (Tarzantree) actually turned me on to IPA made down in Missoula. . . Pretty tasty stuff. The bottles are good, but nothing beats how good it tastes right from the brewery. :drool:
> 
> We sure do make a lot a good tasting beers up here. . . Lang Creek makes some good ones as well -- nothing as bad as Buttweiser or Ashouse. Hahaha



Pitchers?? Haven't had the Drool poured from a tap since my fire crew visit to Misso back in 03........you are sooooo cruel. Can't find that stuff east of the Mississippi. Got one token bottle sitting in my shop fridge smuggled out of the West by a friend's brother. Not much of an IPA guy, like to go to the darkside myself. But yeah, you guys have some sweet microbrews in the Big Sky country for sure. Good people too. During our R & R night on the town, don't think I bought one beer.....


----------



## parrisw (Aug 27, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> I didn't see this option last night. . . But I think it would be the way to go. You're limited to a box that's 12" X 12" X 12". . . Which is plenty big for a handle.
> 
> $8.93 is just a couple bucks more than what it takes to ship it around the states.



Great. Let me know when you get a 372 one banged out.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 27, 2010)

adkranger said:


> Pitchers?? Haven't had the Drool poured from a tap since my fire crew visit to Misso back in 03........you are sooooo cruel. Can't find that stuff east of the Mississippi. Got one token bottle sitting in my shop fridge smuggled out of the West by a friend's brother. Not much of an IPA guy, like to go to the darkside myself. But yeah, you guys have some sweet microbrews in the Big Sky country for sure. Good people too. During our R & R night on the town, don't think I bought one beer.....



Tell ya what, you order a handle or two, and there will be a special Drool surprise headed your way as well. 



parrisw said:


> Great. Let me know when you get a 372 one banged out.



I sure will! I'll try and get one done up sometime next week.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 27, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Tell ya what, you order a handle or two, and there will be a special Drool surprise headed your way as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I sure will! I'll try and get one done up sometime next week.



Thanks Nate. Do you have a factory full wrap? You can copy? I have one on mine and really like it. I'd like it to be the same. Let me know if ya need pics or anything.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 27, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Thanks Nate. Do you have a factory full wrap? You can copy? I have one on mine and really like it. I'd like it to be the same. Let me know if ya need pics or anything.



Yeah, I have the factory full wrap. . . I can't say ours will be an "exact" copy. We'll have to play with it as we template.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 27, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Yeah, I have the factory full wrap. . . I can't say ours will be an "exact" copy. We'll have to play with it as we template.



Ya that's ok, I just like the shape and the clearances it has, I don't want it any bigger.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 28, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Ya that's ok, I just like the shape and the clearances it has, I don't want it any bigger.



I agree, I like the dimensions as well, so we'll keep them.


----------



## WoodViking (Sep 5, 2010)

*Yes please. . .*



Metals406 said:


> Need one to template on. . . Then we'd be in business. I do know a local tree company that runs them. . . I might be able to talk them out'a one for a day to template with?




That would be great - if you get around a 361 and sort out the template thing just let me know. No need for extra space or anything - just a "normal" sized one. - Oh and please tell me how and when to pay if you make a 361 wrap


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Sep 5, 2010)

i'd love to order a handle for my 066 just to have one, but i'm flat a$$ broke right now. i will make an order in the future though. they look really well made and tough as he!! too.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 6, 2010)

WoodViking said:


> That would be great - if you get around a 361 and sort out the template thing just let me know. No need for extra space or anything - just a "normal" sized one. - Oh and please tell me how and when to pay if you make a 361 wrap



Sounds like a plan! I'll call them this week and see about borrowing a PH. 



chopperfreak2k1 said:


> i'd love to order a handle for my 066 just to have one, but i'm flat a$$ broke right now. i will make an order in the future though. they look really well made and tough as he!! too.



Thanks! We're sure trying to build a tuff handle!


----------



## adkranger (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump for a good product.

Order email sent.


----------



## Tohya (Sep 16, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Okay, so I talked with Doug tonight before he and his wife went camping for the next few days.
> 
> 
> We agreed that the first run of 20 bars can be at a special price. We decided on $80.00 shipped in the continental US. That means you're paying $73-$74 dollars for the bar, and the rest covers shipping.



If you're still looking for orders for the first run, I may order one.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 17, 2010)

Tohya said:


> If you're still looking for orders for the first run, I may order one.



Sounds good to me. . . Just email me the info, and we'll put you down.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 17, 2010)

Howdy y'all,

I've been without internet since last Friday -- just got it back this afternoon. Here's an update on handles.

We don't quite have enough orders yet for the first run, we still need a few.

We called our machinist guys, and they got slammed with an huge order -- so they can't do our bottom mounts until the middle of October. . . Which is fine, it gives is more time to hit our 20 mark.

To all those who have placed a pre-order, we appreciate it, and hope you don't mind waiting a little longer to get your bar.

And we're updated on handles we can offer. Mtsamloggit will be up here this weekend, and he's bringing his 394 Husky for us to template. . . That'll be good as it's a fairly common saw.

The 372 Husky will also be available. . . So we can offer: Stihl 044/046/066 Husky 372/394 (and any other saws those handles will fit). Any other saws will still be available with a PH sent our way.

When you contact me about a handle, please email me the info, and not thru PM. My box get's full fast, and it's harder for me to save the info from there, as compared to emails.



~Nate


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Sep 17, 2010)

dang i want one of these!! still broke though, looks like i may be able to order in a few weeks.


----------



## Jacob J. (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, we've put some time on the 046/460 prototype that brother Nate sent my way. 

This is one well-constructed handlebar. I put my handle in the hands of some BLM firefighters. We've put about 100 hours on it so far in a wildland fire fighting setting and the coating shows no signs of coming off or getting loose. In fact, the coating on my handle is adhered so well, it will have to wear off and I'm betting it will last longer than the Stihl factory handle hose.


----------



## Jacob J. (Sep 17, 2010)

The guy that's been running it for the most part is very happy with it. It feels good on the hands and he said the vibration is a little less than the factory handle. This guy is an experienced cutter both on the fireline and on thinning crews. 

Nate- if you make some up for the other saws, I'll commit to buying two for 394/395 and one for 372. JJ.


----------



## Jacob J. (Sep 17, 2010)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Wheres the 066 big hands full wrap Handle?
> Thats what I need.



Cliff-

We'll have to make a custom jobber for your meaty paws...


----------



## mcfly (Sep 17, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> We don't quite have enough orders yet for the first run, we still need a few.



I'll take one for my 460.  Emailing now!


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 18, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> The guy that's been running it for the most part is very happy with it. It feels good on the hands and he said the vibration is a little less than the factory handle. This guy is an experienced cutter both on the fireline and on thinning crews.
> 
> Nate- if you make some up for the other saws, I'll commit to buying two for 394/395 and one for 372. JJ.



Wahoo!! That's great! I'm glad you were able to get her mounted up. . . Were there any things your guys or you didn't like about it? Keeping in mind that this was the oversized handle, and we need that extra 1/2" for the scrench on the bar side.

Did he mention it felt 'funny' or 'off' with the extra space? Or did he like it with a gloved hand?

Those pics are sweet! Makes me want to go fight fire. 

Constructive criticism is a good thing, let me know if there is anything you feel would make these a better product.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 18, 2010)

mcfly said:


> I'll take one for my 460.  Emailing now!



Got your email!


----------



## Jacob J. (Sep 18, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Wahoo!! That's great! I'm glad you were able to get her mounted up. . . Were there any things your guys or you didn't like about it? Keeping in mind that this was the oversized handle, and we need that extra 1/2" for the scrench on the bar side.
> 
> Did he mention it felt 'funny' or 'off' with the extra space? Or did he like it with a gloved hand?
> 
> ...



No issues at all other than the space issue we talked about on the clutch side. Fitting the small sprocket cover solved that problem. You were going to make the production handles with the extra 1/2" on that side to clear the regular sprocket cover and scrench. 

The mounting block on bottom is perfect and the regular long Stihl self-tapping screws fit perfectly. The mounts on the side lined right up and there was no "wrestling" to get this handle on like there is with the Pro-Safety and U.S.A. brand wrap handles. 

The size of the tubing seems to be great. Modern sawyers for the most part have smaller hands (Mr. Bowsaw and MCW excluded  ) due to the fact that modern saws are much lighter and don't vibrate all that much.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 18, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> No issues at all other than the space issue we talked about on the clutch side. Fitting the small sprocket cover solved that problem. You were going to make the production handles with the extra 1/2" on that side to clear the regular sprocket cover and scrench.
> 
> The mounting block on bottom is perfect and the regular long Stihl self-tapping screws fit perfectly. The mounts on the side lined right up and there was no "wrestling" to get this handle on like there is with the Pro-Safety and U.S.A. brand wrap handles.
> 
> The size of the tubing seems to be great. Modern sawyers for the most part have smaller hands (Mr. Bowsaw and MCW excluded  ) due to the fact that modern saws are much lighter and don't vibrate all that much.





Hahaha. . . If vibration causes big hands, I may have to invest in some Mexican jumping beans for mah pockets.  LOL

Good to hear fit-up was smooth. . . We noticed that at the shop as well. I'll meet up with Sam sometime this weekend and grab his 394. . . Should have it templated in the next two weeks, as well as the 372.


----------



## adkranger (Sep 19, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Hahaha. . . If vibration causes big hands, I may have to invest in some Mexican jumping beans for mah pockets.  LOL
> 
> Good to hear fit-up was smooth. . . We noticed that at the shop as well. I'll meet up with Sam sometime this weekend and grab his 394. . . Should have it templated in the next two weeks, as well as the 372.



394 & 372?? Aw crap, gonna have to ammend my order now..... Keep up the good work Nate. Can't wait to have one in my hands.

Jacob, nice pix! We were just starting to get primed till the Cannuck winds starting pumping in the moisture off the Great Lakes the last few weeks. Nomex has stayed way too clean this year......


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Emailed ya.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Oct 4, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Cliff-
> 
> We'll have to make a custom jobber for your meaty paws...



LoL....Ok thanks.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 4, 2010)

Metals406 said:


>



I'm in no hurry, just wondering where your at on these.

The pics JJ uploaded look good, can't wait to see it on my MS 460.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 5, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I'm in no hurry, just wondering where your at on these.
> 
> The pics JJ uploaded look good, can't wait to see it on my MS 460.



Our machinists are still about 2 weeks out. . . As soon as there's an opening, we're gonna hit them up for several bottom mounts.

Then it's bend, bang, boom, spray -- and we'll have some handles.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 5, 2010)

Rudedog said:


> Emailed ya.



Got your email!


----------



## adkranger (Oct 5, 2010)

Nate, are you templated for any of the other models that you were thinking of doing? (372, 394) Or stihl just taking pre-orders for the Stihls?

Patiently waitin' in the NE........


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 6, 2010)

adkranger said:


> Nate, are you templated for any of the other models that you were thinking of doing? (372, 394) Or stihl just taking pre-orders for the Stihls?
> 
> Patiently waitin' in the NE........



We'll be templated for the 372, but Sam and I missed each other for picking up his 394. I may be heading his way here soon, so I'll swing by and grab it to template on.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 16, 2010)

My computer crashed three days ago. . . Just now getting it all sorted out. I spoke to our machinists, and we're supposed to meet with them Monday or Tuesday.

We'll be able to start putting bars together by the end of October hopefully. I'll post an update after meeting with the machinists this week.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 22, 2010)

Met with our machinists. . . Handed them an 066 case to template the bottom mount on. I'll be dropping off my 372 soon, and I'm waiting on a possible 394 case to give them as well. So, it's some progress.

They said they could have a large batch machined in a few weeks.

Getting this thing going has been slow, but it's going. I imagine with time, we'll be able to source parts faster, and I know it'll be better with templates already on hand.

To those who are waiting, we appreciate your patience.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 22, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Met with our machinists. . . Handed them an 066 case to template the bottom mount on. I'll be dropping off my 372 soon, and I'm waiting on a possible 394 case to give them as well. So, it's some progress.
> 
> They said they could have a large batch machined in a few weeks.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 31, 2010)

I won't be dropping off the 372 to the machinists. . . It won't be necessary. I had time to study the 372 - it won't need a machined bottom mount.

That makes things on our end a little easier. I have to assume the big Huskies will be the same.

More updates soon.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 31, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> I won't be dropping off the 372 to the machinists. . . It won't be necessary. I had time to study the 372 - it won't need a machined bottom mount.
> 
> That makes things on our end a little easier. I have to assume the big Huskies will be the same.
> 
> More updates soon.



Ya the bottom mount is all very similar on all husky pro saws Nate.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 31, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Ya the bottom mount is all very similar on all husky pro saws Nate.



That's good news! We still need a 390/394/395 to template. Sam may or may not be able to send up his 394.

I had a long talk with Doug, and at this point, he wants to limit the bars we make to the most popular three saws of each make.

044/046/066 in the Stihls, and the three or so Huskies that are the most popular.

The rest will fall under the "custom" category (for now at least).


----------



## parrisw (Oct 31, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> That's good news! We still need a 390/394/395 to template. Sam may or may not be able to send up his 394.
> 
> I had a long talk with Doug, and at this point, he wants to limit the bars we make to the most popular three saws of each make.
> 
> ...



Id say then for the Husky bars it should be, 372(362,365,371), 385/390 saws, and 394/395 saws.

But that's just my opinion.

I could send you a 394 to template, but not sure if you guys want to cover shipping back and fourth, wouldn't be that much.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 1, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Id say then for the Husky bars it should be, 372(362,365,371), 385/390 saws, and 394/395 saws.
> 
> But that's just my opinion.
> 
> I could send you a 394 to template, but not sure if you guys want to cover shipping back and fourth, wouldn't be that much.



I would tend to agree with you on the Husky handles.

As far as your 394. . . I know Doug would say no. That's kinda why we came up with the deal on the first 20 handles. It was incentive for a guy to send his PH, and shipping back and forth would be lessened by the handle being discounted.

We don't want to eat anything on the handles. It'd be like going to work and telling the boss you'll replace a fuel pump for free, if he pays you to replace the thermostat.


----------



## caddguy (Nov 1, 2010)

I could send you my 394. I could pay shipping round trip. What kinda discount would I get on the Handle?


----------



## parrisw (Nov 1, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> I would tend to agree with you on the Husky handles.
> 
> As far as your 394. . . I know Doug would say no. That's kinda why we came up with the deal on the first 20 handles. It was incentive for a guy to send his PH, and shipping back and forth would be lessened by the handle being discounted.
> 
> We don't want to eat anything on the handles. It'd be like going to work and telling the boss you'll replace a fuel pump for free, if he pays you to replace the thermostat.



I agree, but just thought I'd offer if your in need. But the saying goes, you got to spend money to make any money. Just like all your equipment you use at the shop wasn't free. Hell I have probably at least 30k$ invested in just my personal tools at work, if not more. 

No matter to me though. Good luck with the handles.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 1, 2010)

parrisw said:


> I agree, but just thought I'd offer if your in need. But the saying goes, you got to spend money to make any money. Just like all your equipment you use at the shop wasn't free. Hell I have probably at least 30k$ invested in just my personal tools at work, if not more.
> 
> No matter to me though. Good luck with the handles.



I agree 100%. . . Doug has his own way about him though. I sub to him, so it's his show -- and I follow his lead.

He's a very particular individual, picky even, and it comes out in the work we do.

But as he says, _"I can go broke watching NASCAR in my lounge chair. . . I don't need to do it busting ass in the shop."_ 

I really appreciate your offer to send the PH Will.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 1, 2010)

caddguy said:


> I could send you my 394. I could pay shipping round trip. What kinda discount would I get on the Handle?



I'll have to go back and look, but I believe we were offering a handle for $70.00 if you sent the PH, and paid to ship it back home. . . We'd cover the $6.00-$7.00 of the shipping that would ordinarily get a handle out.

Let me go look. . .


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 1, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> I'll have to go back and look, but I believe we were offering a handle for $70.00 if you sent the PH, and paid to ship it back home. . . We'd cover the $6.00-$7.00 of the shipping that would ordinarily get a handle out.
> 
> Let me go look. . .



Just went back and looked. . . It's $75.00 if you send your PH.

I need to get a count on how many bars we have ordered, and see if we are close to our 20 mark?

*Edit: *So to clarify, lets say it costs you $11.00 to send your PH. You'd send $22.00 plus your $75.00 for the handle.

That's $97.00. . . Which is still cheaper than what we're gonna charge after this first run.


----------



## caddguy (Nov 1, 2010)

Any idea on how long the saw would be tied up?


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 1, 2010)

caddguy said:


> Any idea on how long the saw would be tied up?



3 weeks? Hard to say really. . . It'll spend 14 days(ish) in the mail going to and from. That would give us a week to do our thing.

But. . . It would have to be timed in such a way, that the other handles were done, and ready to be coated. Our coating guy has a minimum run -- so we'd have to take that into account.

So ideally, a guy needs to be prepared to have his PH on a sojourn. That's why a non-runner is perfect, or a saw that isn't needed for work, etc.


----------



## caddguy (Nov 1, 2010)

I will have to pass...can't live without that saw that long. I will wait for the handles though!!
Thanks!


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 1, 2010)

caddguy said:


> I will have to pass...can't live without that saw that long. I will wait for the handles though!!
> Thanks!



Understandable.


----------



## adkranger (Nov 2, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> 3 weeks? Hard to say really. . . It'll spend 14 days(ish) in the mail going to and from. That would give us a week to do our thing.
> 
> But. . . It would have to be timed in such a way, that the other handles were done, and ready to be coated. Our coating guy has a minimum run -- so we'd have to take that into account.
> 
> So ideally, a guy needs to be prepared to have his PH on a sojourn. That's why a non-runner is perfect, or a saw that isn't needed for work, etc.



So, is everyone committed to the 394/395 as one of your initial offerings? I aim that question at your target market too... I think you need to target models that will sell for your initial run(s).

In that light, I have a 394 that is just sitting in the shop and won't miss for a bit. I didn't offer sooner because I thought you'd find something closer.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 2, 2010)

Metals406 said:


>



Whats the special run all about? The reason I ask is I can't find a full wrap for the 038 and know a couple guys looking for them. I'm not sure if they are looking for stock or not, I like the look of yours then in the future My 460 and 038 would match. 

It would be hard on me but I could turn loose of a 038 for a few weeks if you or someone in the shop don't have one.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 2, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Whats the special run all about? The reason I ask is I can't find a full wrap for the 038 and know a couple guys looking for them. I'm not sure if they are looking for stock or not, I like the look of yours then in the future My 460 and 038 would match.
> 
> It would be hard on me but I could turn loose of a 038 for a few weeks if you or someone in the shop don't have one.



I have an 038 I could template.

Here's how Doug is looking at this thing. He would like to pinpoint the saws from each line that would offer the best chance of folks wanting a full wrap.

If he knew that 100 guys would line up for an 038 handle, he would take the time to template for it. His concern is that a lot of these saws will be somewhat of a one-hit-wonder.

It's the same with bumpers. . . There are some trucks that he won't template for. . . Because he knows that the chances of doing another are slim. He'll build one, but it would be a one-off deal.

We're not apposed to doing different saws, not at all, but Doug would like to ease into this thing to see where it'll go.

It wouldn't take long for us to be butthole deep in material, time, and money -- for saws that might only be done a few times.

If you can rouse some serious guys for the 038, I'll template mine, even if I have to do it on my own time.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 2, 2010)

adkranger said:


> So, is everyone committed to the 394/395 as one of your initial offerings? I aim that question at your target market too... I think you need to target models that will sell for your initial run(s).
> 
> In that light, I have a 394 that is just sitting in the shop and won't miss for a bit. I didn't offer sooner because I thought you'd find something closer.



That's what we're aiming for as well. 

We have interest in the larger Huskies, including the 394/395. Let me get a hold of Sam and see where he's at with his 394.

If it's not gonna happen with his, I'll PM you about yours.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 2, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> I have an 038 I could template.
> 
> Here's how Doug is looking at this thing. He would like to pinpoint the saws from each line that would offer the best chance of folks wanting a full wrap.
> 
> ...



I'll hope a few 038 owners jump in here, and I'll push this thread to the top a few times.


----------



## mcfly (Nov 2, 2010)

Just curious - what's the status on the ms460 handles?


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 2, 2010)

mcfly said:


> Just curious - what's the status on the ms460 handles?



We're waiting on the machinists to make our bottom mounts. I'm going to call them and see where we're at. They're also going to run some 066 thru as well.

I'll post back when I get off the phone with them.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 2, 2010)

Got off the phone with the machinists. . . They're thinking they can start Thursday. . . So we'd take delivery on them the following week.

Sounds like we'll be pounding out some handles soon.


----------



## adkranger (Nov 2, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> That's what we're aiming for as well.
> 
> We have interest in the larger Huskies, including the 394/395. Let me get a hold of Sam and see where he's at with his 394.
> 
> If it's not gonna happen with his, I'll PM you about yours.




OK, let me know. If it'll help the masses I'm willing to send it out for templating. This saw is yard sale pick that I've been just sitting on till I can find the time to go through it. It won't mind a little vacation in the Big Sky State.........though I will be mighty jealous.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 2, 2010)

adkranger said:


> OK, let me know. If it'll help the masses I'm willing to send it out for templating. This saw is yard sale pick that I've been just sitting on till I can find the time to go through it. It won't mind a little vacation in the Big Sky State.........though I will be mighty jealous.:hmm3grin2orange:



I don't know, maybe the saw will take pity on you and come back home with beer? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mcfly (Nov 2, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Got off the phone with the machinists. . . They're thinking they can start Thursday. . . So we'd take delivery on them the following week.
> 
> Sounds like we'll be pounding out some handles soon.



Great! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 6, 2010)

Roll Call!!

Okay guys, we have two 044/046 mounts and two 066 mounts sitting at the shop.

But. . . Because we haven't come close to the minimum run for the bottom mounts, it drove up our costs (we may hit our spray min?). Doug told me that it would be $99 or no handle. I understand where he's coming from because we didn't hit our machinist min. on the mounts. . . But we also had said $80 shipped as an introductory offer (though, it was somewhat conditional on 20 orders coming in).

I'm going to work for nada on these ones and see if Doug will still do the $80.00. If not, I'll still figure out a way to get them out for that -- whatever it takes.

I need y'all to confirm the orders I have below before we move forward.

*Rudedog:* 044/440
*Mcfly:* 046/460
*William G:* 066/660 -- for an 064

*Cliff:* BH066/660 (big hands )
*Adkranger:* 372, 066/660 (for an 064)
*Parrisw:* 372
*JJ:* 372
*supercabs78:* 046/460

supercabs78, Cliff, I also need you to email me your info again, as I lost some PM's when my computer crashed. If you originally sent me a PM. . . Please email me. . . If you can't remember, email me anyway -- duplicate info means I have it for sure.

By my count, that's 10 handles. If I'm missing someone, please re-email me your info. . . Don't send me a PM. It also helps to include your username with your real name and info.


----------



## mcfly (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm still good for it. Even at 99 I'm still good for it. Thanks for your hard work on this!


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 6, 2010)

Got your email Cliff. . . 

We're now down to 9, as TFE sold his 046.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 6, 2010)

mcfly said:


> I'm still good for it. Even at 99 I'm still good for it. Thanks for your hard work on this!



I appreciate it!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 6, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Roll Call!!
> 
> Okay guys, we have two 044/046 mounts and two 066 mounts sitting at the shop.
> 
> ...



I'm still in for the 046/MS460. Email and PM on the way.


----------



## Junior (Nov 6, 2010)

How long of a wait is it? I need a couple of bars...


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 6, 2010)

Junior said:


> How long of a wait is it? I need a couple of bars...



We're gonna start making this run the end of this week or beginning of next. 

What saws are you wanting done?


----------



## Junior (Nov 6, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> We're gonna start making this run the end of this week or beginning of next.
> 
> What saws are you wanting done?



1 for a 372, 1 poss. 2 for 046/460


----------



## parrisw (Nov 6, 2010)

Sounds good Nate. I'm still down for 1 for a 372, I wish I had an extra few bucks, and I'd get a second one as well. I'll see what I can do. Thanks for the hard work. It sucks that these orders are moving slow for you guys, I thought they be moving faster. Have you tried to sell elsewhere then just here on AS?


----------



## Rudedog (Nov 6, 2010)

I am confirmed and ready to send payment.


----------



## adkranger (Nov 6, 2010)

Well crap. Can't believe you didn't get more movement on these Nate. I am committed for my order and stand by it. I understand your Boss' caution, these are tough times to be sticking your neck out.....

I too thank you for the effort and look forward to getting my hands your work.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 6, 2010)

adkranger said:


> Well crap. Can't believe you didn't get more movement on these Nate. I am committed for my order and stand by it. I understand your Boss' caution, these are tough times to be sticking your neck out.....
> 
> I too thank you for the effort and look forward to getting my hands your work.



I'll second all that, and I can't wait to run it with the full wrap.


----------



## Rudedog (Nov 6, 2010)

adkranger said:


> Well crap. Can't believe you didn't get more movement on these Nate. I am committed for my order and stand by it. I understand your Boss' caution, these are tough times to be sticking your neck out.....
> 
> I too thank you for the effort and look forward to getting my hands your work.



Well in that case I'll take one for my 660 too. Email sent.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 7, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Sounds good Nate. I'm still down for 1 for a 372, I wish I had an extra few bucks, and I'd get a second one as well. I'll see what I can do. Thanks for the hard work. It sucks that these orders are moving slow for you guys, I thought they be moving faster. Have you tried to sell elsewhere then just here on AS?



Just here on AS Will. . . We don't want to bite off too much to chew right off the bat. I figured we'd get an easy 20 here, and run with the first order. I imagine word of mouth would do some down the road as well.



adkranger said:


> Well crap. Can't believe you didn't get more movement on these Nate. I am committed for my order and stand by it. I understand your Boss' caution, these are tough times to be sticking your neck out.....
> 
> I too thank you for the effort and look forward to getting my hands your work.






supercabs78 said:


> I'll second all that, and I can't wait to run it with the full wrap.







Rudedog said:


> Well in that case I'll take one for my 660 too. Email sent.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 7, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Roll Call!!
> 
> Okay guys, we have two 044/046 mounts and two 066 mounts sitting at the shop.
> 
> ...



Alright! Scoreboard is up to 10 again.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 7, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Just here on AS Will. . . We don't want to bite off too much to chew right off the bat. I figured we'd get an easy 20 here, and run with the first order. I imagine word of mouth would do some down the road as well.




I wish I could help ya out more, but all the tree guys I know already have full wraps. They are so common out here, its a hard sell.

Nate. If the price is still going to be $80 for the first orders, you can put me down for 2 bars for 372.


----------



## Tohya (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm still interested in one as well, email sent.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 7, 2010)

Tohya said:


> I'm still interested in one as well, email sent.



Got your email! 

Thanks for the order. . . As far as our handle fitting the over-sized cover, it should indeed. And if it doesn't for some reason, we'll make you one that will.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Nov 8, 2010)

*Video or pics please!*

Nate

I've been following this thread and you've got a cool thing going on here!

Would it be possible to take a video or some pics when you do the bending of the bars?

Thanks!


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 8, 2010)

manyhobies said:


> Nate
> 
> I've been following this thread and you've got a cool thing going on here!
> 
> ...



Possibly? It will be pretty humdrum. . . We just hand bend them on a Hossfeld #2 bender.

I'll see what I can do though.


----------



## BarnieTrk (Nov 9, 2010)

Nate, 
I like what I've seen & read here - although I'll admit I didn't read all 185 posts! 
Now maybe you addressed this somewhere in the past 13 pages and I missed it, nevertheless, I've got one question:

I don't need a new handle bar on my ol' Stihl 041FB; it isn't cracked and seems to me to be in good shape - what are the chances of me sending you my handle bar and just getting it etched/primed & coated?

BarnieTrk :yoyo:


----------



## adkranger (Nov 9, 2010)

BarnieTrk said:


> Nate,
> I like what I've seen & read here - although I'll admit I didn't read all 185 posts!
> Now maybe you addressed this somewhere in the past 13 pages and I missed it, nevertheless, I've got one question:
> 
> ...



I should let Nate handle this himself, but thought it might be worth a few words. I doubt this is something they are willing to get involved in as it's just one part/stage of the product he's trying to get off the ground. Sounds like they've got a minimum product run to hit, and that it may be subbed out...

Why not check with one of the local truck spray-on bedliner outfits and see if they are willing to do it with over run material between jobs?? I've thought about approaching one of them myself. Just a thought.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 11, 2010)

BarnieTrk said:


> Nate,
> I like what I've seen & read here - although I'll admit I didn't read all 185 posts!
> Now maybe you addressed this somewhere in the past 13 pages and I missed it, nevertheless, I've got one question:
> 
> ...



Barnie. . . As stated below, in the end it wouldn't be worth the money to you. You have shipping both ways [$13.00(ish)] then at least $20.00 to spray the handle. That doesn't include any other costs that might pop up.

Check the local Line-X spray guy and see if he'll do it for a 20 spot when he's spraying something else. It's worth a shot!

~Nate



adkranger said:


> I should let Nate handle this himself, but thought it might be worth a few words. I doubt this is something they are willing to get involved in as it's just one part/stage of the product he's trying to get off the ground. Sounds like they've got a minimum product run to hit, and that it may be subbed out...
> 
> Why not check with one of the local truck spray-on bedliner outfits and see if they are willing to do it with over run material between jobs?? I've thought about approaching one of them myself. Just a thought.



:rockn:


----------



## BarnieTrk (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, ADKranger and Nate!

I'll do as you guys suggest...... 
Thanks!

BarnieTrk


----------



## TRI955 (Nov 15, 2010)

Any luck for a 288XP full wrap?


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 15, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Any luck for a 288XP full wrap?



No, not yet. That's gonna be a rare beast I think.

Had another guy ask about a 2101 too. . . 

I might luck across one sometime, or folks are gonna have to send their PH's and let us template them.

But Doug wants to do the saws that will offer the best return. . . The currently popular models as it were. Anything beyond that will be considered a one-off handle, and cost around $160. Which, I guess isn't horrible as factory ones run around that mark anyway.


----------



## TRI955 (Nov 15, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> No, not yet. That's gonna be a rare beast I think.
> 
> Had another guy ask about a 2101 too. . .
> 
> ...



I guess the 288 is fading away into the past...I guess I'll spring for one from Husqvarna. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 20, 2010)

The handles are on the calender!!! We have three bumpers to make this upcoming week, then it's nothing but handles until they're done. 


For all the fellas that ordered, y'all are gonna get the special price -- after that it's $100.00 shipped. Talked with Doug about it, and he said he doesn't want to be like the other lame-o's who do "marketing" pricing. Like at the stupid gas pumps where you pay to the hundredth of a cent. . . Lame.

He still has to make a few jigs that bolt to the Hossfeld to make the bending process streamline. Without them, all the measuring per handle is slow and inefficient, and bends can become slightly inconsistent. Not sure how many of you have used the Hossfeld, but it's been around waaaay before my time on this rock.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GcYF8FePgq0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GcYF8FePgq0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Freehand (Nov 28, 2010)

Great vid Nate! Now I wanna sell all my woodworking equipment and git all those metal working toys.....


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 28, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Great vid Nate! Now I wanna sell all my woodworking equipment and git all those metal working toys.....



Naw. . . Just have both!


----------



## parrisw (Nov 28, 2010)

Not to be a pest, but any updates on the 372 Handles?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 28, 2010)

So what was the price on these? I'm suddenly finding myself interested in a 066 handle. This AM half-wrap I have is junk.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 28, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Not to be a pest, but any updates on the 372 Handles?



Naw, you ain't being a pest Will. . . We're starting on the run this week. Doug flies out Dec 3rd to teach at a Bible Conference in Iowa, so we want them done before then if it works out.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 28, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> So what was the price on these? I'm suddenly finding myself interested in a 066 handle. This AM half-wrap I have is junk.



If you get one on this first run, it'll be $80.00. . . Then they'll go to $100.00 shipped.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 28, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Naw, you ain't being a pest Will. . . We're starting on the run this week. Doug flies out Dec 3rd to teach at a Bible Conference in Iowa, so we want them done before then if it works out.



Cool, thanks.

Will


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 4, 2010)

As it stands now. . . The entire week of the 15th is dedicated to handles only. Should be enough time for us to get them all done, plus a few in surplus.
:chainsawguy:


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 14, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Greenwedge (Dec 22, 2010)

I have got to have a couple sets of those for my 66's. Seriously.....where do I send the money?


----------



## mcfly (Dec 22, 2010)

I was wondering about this too. Any chance they'll be going out before new years?


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 22, 2010)

Greenwedge said:


> I have got to have a couple sets of those for my 66's. Seriously.....where do I send the money?



We're not quite there yet. Keep an eye on this thread, but for now you'll go on the list. We're not having anyone send money until this initial run is finished.



mcfly said:


> I was wondering about this too. Any chance they'll be going out before new years?



I'm sorry to say, I don't think so. We ordered 30 bottom mounts, and they might be done shortly after Christmas?

Getting going is a bunch of hurry up and wait. . . A bit frustrating for me as well. I have to work within Doug's schedule, and that means balancing all the other paying jobs that come into the shop.

We can't turn away paying work, y'all know how it is. They pay the bills -- and for now the handles are secondary. My wish for 2011 is less 'other' work in the shop, and more handles. We'll play it by ear though -- as my old man says "Wish in one hand, and #### in the other, and see which one fills up faster." LOL

I'm fixin' to go into the shop solo after Christmas weekend and work on handles. . . Doug and Kristy have chosen to take the Holidays off. Can't blame them, they work their tails off. They're up by 3-4am every day, and don't hit the sack until around 9-10pm.

I continue to thank you fellas for your patients.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 22, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> As it stands now. . . The entire week of the 15th is dedicated to handles only. Should be enough time for us to get them all done, plus a few in surplus.
> :chainsawguy:



As a side, we didn't end up getting a full week. Other projects ate into that week -- as well as Doug's ministry stuff.


----------



## mcfly (Dec 22, 2010)

Appreciate the update -- have a good holiday!


----------



## adkranger (Dec 22, 2010)

mcfly said:


> Appreciate the update -- have a good holiday!



+1

While anxious to see the workmanship, the two saws I have ordered for are not in service yet so I'm in no hurry. I also understand the "bill-paying" work. A healthy business means you have the opportunity for new projects like full wraps.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 22, 2010)

No worries Nate. I've got loads of other stuff to do anyway, so its a non issue for me. Probably actually better, let the bank account recuperate!!


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks fellas, I really do appreciate it!


----------



## parrisw (Dec 22, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Thanks fellas, I really do appreciate it!


----------



## jdwildturkey (Dec 23, 2010)

Is there any chance you will be making a full wrap for a 038mag?


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 23, 2010)

jdwildturkey said:


> Is there any chance you will be making a full wrap for a 038mag?



The 038 is a possibility. . . As I have a couple myself. Our focus will have to be this first run, then we will be looking into the other saws.


----------



## Braintree (Dec 23, 2010)

Nate,I'm looking to order two bar,one for 066,one for 660.Are they $80.00 or $100.00?


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 23, 2010)

Braintree said:


> Nate,I'm looking to order two bar,one for 066,one for 660.Are they $80.00 or $100.00?



If you get on the list now, they're $80.00 each.

Email me your AS username, First and last name, mailing address, and what bars you want, and I'll put you down.

Thanks!

~Nate


----------



## funky sawman (Dec 23, 2010)

they look like great bars, I just dont own any modern stihls
It would prolly be too much work to make a full wrap for my 041 super
How about husqvarna chainsaws, you got any plans for those??


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 23, 2010)

funky sawman said:


> they look like great bars, I just dont own any modern stihls
> It would prolly be too much work to make a full wrap for my 041 super
> How about husqvarna chainsaws, you got any plans for those??



Yeah, we're doing 372 handles, and whatever other saws they'll fit. More Huskies and Stihl's will be looked at in the future.


----------



## Braintree (Dec 23, 2010)

Nate,I sent my imfo. to your email.The bars from what I can see are over the top,the thing I like the most other then the workmen ship is that there made on the north American Continent.I applauded your skills.Thank you


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 23, 2010)

Braintree said:


> Nate,I'm looking to order two bar,one for 066,one for 660.Are they $80.00 or $100.00?



Got you down.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 23, 2010)

Braintree said:


> Nate,I sent my imfo. to your email.The bars from what I can see are over the top,the thing I like the most other then the workmen ship is that there made on the north American Continent.I applauded your skills.Thank you


----------



## Greenwedge (Dec 23, 2010)

Please write me down for 2 sets.


----------



## jdwildturkey (Dec 23, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> The 038 is a possibility. . . As I have a couple myself. Our focus will have to be this first run, then we will be looking into the other saws.



Nice, Thanks for the reply. I would buy one for sure if you decided to make them.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 23, 2010)

Greenwedge said:


> Please write me down for 2 sets.



Email me your AS username, First and last name, mailing address, and what bars you want, and I'll put you down.

Thanks!

~Nate


----------



## adkranger (Dec 24, 2010)

Bump.

Very nice, a few more stepping up to the table. We'll make this project worth your while yet.


It's Christmas Eve...


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 24, 2010)

adkranger said:


> Bump.
> 
> Very nice, a few more stepping up to the table. We'll make this project worth your while yet.
> 
> ...



Yes it is! My boys are watching the original Alice in Wonderland, and can't wait till Christmas morning.

Hoping those bottoms are machined before the 1st!


----------



## parrisw (Jan 17, 2011)

Any news Nate?


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 17, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Any news Nate?


 
Yes. . . Doug is modifying the bender -- I was at the shop last Wednesday, and he still had a little more to do to it.

We had a box of bottoms dropped off at the shop too, so we're ready there. Doug had to pull his tranny this weekend (he put a Caddy motor in his truck, and he forgot to space something on the tranny), and his two Suburbans are down right now as well.

My truck broke down 2 months ago, so I'm without wheels. . . It's like mechanical hell dropped on our heads. LOL

I have a small handrail gig to do this afternoon, but I'll call Doug and see where he's at with the bender mods.

I'll make sure I post back when I find out if we're fabbing them this week.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 17, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the update.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 20, 2011)

*YEEEE HAAAWWWWW!*

We were able to finish up some fixtures on the bender, and start bending up some handles. . . Should be welding by tomorrow!

View attachment 169088
View attachment 169089
View attachment 169090


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 20, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> *YEEEE HAAAWWWWW!*


 
+1


----------



## ScottWojo (Jan 20, 2011)

Wondering...did Jason's MV hotsaw have anything to do with the design of these handles?

Jason "The Bushweasel"


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 20, 2011)

ScottWojo said:


> Wondering...did Jason's MV hotsaw have anything to do with the design of these handles?
> 
> Jason "The Bushweasel"


 
I thought Jason's hotsaw was a 2100?

Nate, I forget again, which handles are going to be available initially?


----------



## parrisw (Jan 20, 2011)

Awesome! Looking forward to seeing some nice welds!


----------



## ScottWojo (Jan 20, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> I thought Jason's hotsaw was a 2100?
> 
> Nate, I forget again, which handles are going to be available initially?




Yes, it is a 2100 and for sale BTW.

I remember when I ran it the handle was customized. It affected the leverage when you handled the saw. I guess a higher handle gave you better control when racing.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 20, 2011)

ScottWojo said:


> Wondering...did Jason's MV hotsaw have anything to do with the design of these handles?
> 
> Jason "The Bushweasel"



No, these handles were designed by Doug and I in the shop. Jason did however, test one of the first two we made. 



Jacob J. said:


> I thought Jason's hotsaw was a 2100?
> 
> Nate, I forget again, which handles are going to be available initially?


 
JJ, the first available are 044/460, 066/064, 372 (and whatever else it fits?). . . Doug and I spoke tonight about one for 7900's, 038 (possibly), 361, and the 390/394/395 series Huskies.

I have you down for a couple 372's BTW.



parrisw said:


> Awesome! Looking forward to seeing some nice welds!



Gosh. . . Now I feel pressured to make them look sweet. hahaha

They'll all be covered with the coating, so you'll never know!


----------



## parrisw (Jan 20, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> No, these handles were designed by Doug and I in the shop. Jason did however, test one of the first two we made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was hoping for some progress pics. 

Can't wait to get those 2 372 handles, I could use em now.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 20, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Was hoping for some progress pics.
> 
> Can't wait to get those 2 372 handles, I could use em now.


 
Teaser pics in my first post from today. . . This is of course a fallible plan, but Doug and I would like to get them shipped by next Thursday/Friday. Usually the way it goes in our shop, it'll take longer, but we'll have to see? We also have to call our coating guy and see when and how long it'll take him to get them sprayed.

I'll take more pics as we go.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 21, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Teaser pics in my first post from today. . . This is of course a fallible plan, but Doug and I would like to get them shipped by next Thursday/Friday. Usually the way it goes in our shop, it'll take longer, but we'll have to see? We also have to call our coating guy and see when and how long it'll take him to get them sprayed.
> 
> I'll take more pics as we go.


 
Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 21, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> I have you down for a couple 372's BTW.


 
I can use one now, I've gotten rid of a lot of my saws since the last time we talked.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> I can use one now, I've gotten rid of a lot of my saws since the last time we talked.


 
No worries. . . Why did you get rid of a lot of your saws? To use for funding of other projects?


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 26, 2011)

ARRRRGGG!

It been an uphill battle with these handles. We melted Doug's saw tacking a bar on it, so we made a steel mount/weld fixture, which took till the end of the work day today.

Each series will take it's own fixture for welding.

Anyone have a screw cap 046 tank for sale??  Doug's is melted beyond fixing.

Our coating guy is supposed to pick up bars on Monday for coating. . . Hopefully they're all done, and we can stop fighting these darn things.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 27, 2011)

The 044/046's are done. . . 066's and 372's tomorrow!


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 29, 2011)

We're on track for sending out 044/046's and 066/660's next week. . . 

372's will take a little longer.

Can someone do me a favor and measure the distance between the top cover of your 066, and the bottom of the handle (measuring plumb).

Thanks!!


----------



## showrguy (Jan 29, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> We're on track for sending out 044/046's and 066/660's next week. . .
> 
> 372's will take a little longer.
> 
> ...


 
looks to be right @ 1 1/2"


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 29, 2011)

showrguy said:


> looks to be right @ 1 1/2"


 
Is that in the middle, and to the bottom of the rubber grip material?


----------



## showrguy (Jan 29, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Is that in the middle, and to the bottom of the rubber grip material?


 
yes, that is right in front of the decomp. on a 660 to the bottom of the rubber grip, an old 066 flat top may be more..


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 29, 2011)

showrguy said:


> yes, that is right in front of the decomp. on a 660 to the bottom of the rubber grip, an old 066 flat top may be more..


 
Okay. . . I appreciate it. We just has an 066 carcase to build on, so we were winging the hight for looks and fit. We didn't have a factory bar.

I'm pretty sure ours are taller. . . I called Doug to have him check, but he's pulling rearends out of his suburbans' today, so he didn't answer the shop phone.

I'll get some pics up next week. . .


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 29, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> We're on track for sending out 044/046's and 066/660's next week. . .


 
The 044/046 handle will also fit the MS 440, right?


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 29, 2011)

Rudedog said:


> The 044/046 handle will also fit the MS 440, right?


 
As far as we know, the mounts are unchanged on the newer saws. . . I mounted a bar to my buddies 440 in the video posted earlier in this thread -- it fit just fine.

If someone runs into mounting issues, we'll fix it.


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 29, 2011)

I measured my 372 full-wrap handle earlier. . . It's 2" from the top cover to the bottom of the handle.

Not sure of the manufacturer of the full-wrap on my saw?


----------



## 02duramax (Jan 29, 2011)

Are they still $75 Each? I need a few..:laughn:


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 29, 2011)

02duramax said:


> Are they still $75 Each? I need a few..:laughn:


 
$80.00 shipped on this first go. . . But we've figured out pretty fast, that that is cheap for the amount of work involved. 

We'll have a few bars in stock from this first batch.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 2, 2011)

20 bars will hopefully be picked up today. . . Ready for shipping by Friday/Monday?:victory:


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just got a question about payment in a PM, so I figured I'd post here too.

The fastest way to pay, and get your bar shipped, is by calling the shop and paying with a credit card. Another option is to pay with a MO, as long as it's a US Postal MO. . . Some of those other kind take forever to verify.

Here is the shops mailing address: *(DCS Inc.) 2410 Hwy 2 West, Kalispell Montana 59901*

Shop phone is : *406-756-2560*

If you call, just tell us who you are. . . We'll look you up on our list, and get you fixed up. Shop hours are Monday through Thursday -- 8am-5pm. . . Remember that the shop is a noisy environment, so if we don't pick up right away, record a message. 

Like I said, I'll post back here the minute they're done, and we've been able to inspect the coating for quality.

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to call the shop and chat with Doug or Kristy. I'm not always there, so it's hit or miss to ask for me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 2, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Just got a question about payment in a PM, so I figured I'd post here too.
> 
> The fastest way to pay, and get your bar shipped, is by calling the shop and paying with a credit card. Another option is to pay with a MO, as long as it's a US Postal MO. . . Some of those other kind take forever to verify.
> 
> ...



Phone call placed, and payment made.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 2, 2011)

I can't wait to see and try it on the MS460, then I might get one for the MS660. I will be watching this thread for the possibility of the 038, Thanks Nate.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 2, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I can't wait to see and try it on the MS460, then I might get one for the MS660. I will be watching this thread for the possibility of the 038, Thanks Nate.


----------



## parrisw (Feb 2, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Just got a question about payment in a PM, so I figured I'd post here too.
> 
> The fastest way to pay, and get your bar shipped, is by calling the shop and paying with a credit card. Another option is to pay with a MO, as long as it's a US Postal MO. . . Some of those other kind take forever to verify.
> 
> ...


 
Let me know when the 372 bars are ready, and I'll call the shop. I'll ask for you!:wink:


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 2, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Let me know when the 372 bars are ready, and I'll call the shop. I'll ask for you!:wink:


 
Sounds good Will!


----------



## parrisw (Feb 2, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Sounds good Will!


 
:good:


----------



## mcfly (Feb 3, 2011)

Just called and paid - thanks again


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 3, 2011)

Just called and paid - Thanks.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 3, 2011)

mcfly said:


> Just called and paid - thanks again



Paul, sorry I couldn't shoot the bull with you. . . I was right in the middle of something. Thanks for calling and paying!




Rudedog said:


> Just called and paid - Thanks.


 
Thanks for the call today, and payment. . . Watch for them abandoned cars!


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 12, 2011)

Coating guy picked up handles yesterday for coating. . . Expect shipping next week. He was gone previously, took his family on vacation I guess.

372's are proving to be kind'a a pain as well. The side mount is going to require another special squishing die on it's own. They stepped the damn things three ways, which makes it look all bent up, but they meant to do it. Doug called it "Ford engineering". hahaha

I'll be working on that die and 372's this upcoming week.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 23, 2011)

066/660 and 044/046 handles are done and sitting at the shop! I'm not there right now, but will be there for a bit this afternoon.

If you ordered one, please call the shop with your credit card info, and a contact phone number.

If I'm not there, leave a message on the machine.

Here's what I need: Card type, number, expiration, security code on back, and a contact phone number. Also verify your shipping address.

If you want to pay by snail mail: Send a USPS money order to the shop address.

DCS INC.
2410 Hwy 2 West
Kalispell, MT. 59901

Remember, these first bars were $80.00 shipped to your door.

When I get home later tonight, I'll post up what they look like all finished up.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 23, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> 066/660 and 044/046 handles are done and sitting at the shop! I'm not there right now, but will be there for a bit this afternoon.
> 
> If you ordered one, please call the shop with your credit card info, and a contact phone number.
> 
> ...


 
I called and gave my credit card and phone number and address couple weeks ago, but haven't seen the charge on my credit card yet.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 24, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I called and gave my credit card and phone number and address couple weeks ago, but haven't seen the charge on my credit card yet.


 
We didn't want to charge anyone until the finished handles were in our hands from the coater. . . That would avoid having to do a charge-back if something unforeseeable happened. Yours will be shipped, and card charged today or tomorrow.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## ChrisF (Feb 24, 2011)

Those look freakin' nice!


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 24, 2011)

Metals406 said:


>


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 24, 2011)

ChrisF said:


> Those look freakin' nice!


 
Thanks Chris! 

It's taken a lot of hard work to get this far.


----------



## adkranger (Feb 24, 2011)

Those look great! Any update on the 372 handles? I only ask because I have one of those coming too and thought I'd save on shipping....figured you'd want send 'em both in the same box.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 24, 2011)

adkranger said:


> Those look great! Any update on the 372 handles? I only ask because I have one of those coming too and thought I'd save on shipping....figured you'd want send 'em both in the same box.


 
We'll have to eat the shipping. . . Doug's driving back from MN right now, and won't be home till late tomorrow night or Saturday. We've still got to perfect the bloody side block to make that weird squish the 372's have. Don't know why they couldn't have made them straight like Stihl?

So we'll ship out the Stihl's for now cause they're ready.


----------



## adkranger (Feb 24, 2011)

OK. Will call in my info tomorrow. Guess this will spur me into acquiring the rest of the parts I need to get that 064 back together..........:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 24, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> We didn't want to charge anyone until the finished handles were in our hands from the coater. . . That would avoid having to do a charge-back if something unforeseeable happened. Yours will be shipped, and card charged today or tomorrow.


 
Cool thanks, was just making sure there wasn't a problem with the card.


----------



## parrisw (Feb 24, 2011)

Those look awesome! Can't wait for the 372's.


----------



## atvguns (Feb 24, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I called and gave my credit card and phone number and address couple weeks ago, but haven't seen the charge on my credit card yet.


 NO problem just send me your CC number I will personally make sure their is some charges on it by the end of the day:msp_drool:


----------



## T_F_E (Feb 24, 2011)

Great work, wish I woulda kept the old 046 just so I could have got one. Let me know if you ever make a full wrap for a dolmar 7900.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 7, 2011)

Steve and Adam. . . Great talking with you two on the phone! And thanks for your orders!

Steve E. -- Adam P. -- Jameson -- And Randy R. . . Your bars have been shipped. Expect them around the end of the week, or early next week.

James M. -- Cliff R. -- Paul B. -- Ryan P. -- and William G. Please let me know if you're still in for these handles? If you are, let me know and we'll get them shipped.

They say patients is a virtue. . . So you guys are very virtuous! 

We appreciate your patients, and hope you love your handles.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 7, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Steve and Adam. . . Great talking with you two on the phone! And thanks for your orders!
> 
> Steve E. -- Adam P. -- Jameson -- And Randy R. . . Your bars have been shipped. Expect them around the end of the week, or early next week.
> 
> ...


 
Man I'm excited can't wait to see and try it.

Edit: Was nice to talk with you as well Nate.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 7, 2011)

Any ideas on when the 372 ones will be done? I have a couple handle less saws. Going to need something pretty soon.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 7, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Any ideas on when the 372 ones will be done? I have a couple handle less saws. Going to need something pretty soon.


 
Not sure Will. . . Everything is very hectic right now. Doug wants to make a couple special jigs for the huskies to make sure they turn out right.

I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## adkranger (Mar 10, 2011)

Nate, I'm stihl in. I have been quite busy lately as well. I did call in a couple times but keep getting an answer machine. I know you requested leave info, but it is just something fundamental in me that holds back. Sorry, we'll connect soon, promise........


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool, the thread needed a bump anyway.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 11, 2011)

*Mail ran.*

I got mine today fast shipping, I'm happy with fit finish and quality. Pics and a new thread later this evening.  They feel good in the hands.

See this link


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 12, 2011)

Glad you got your stuff in safe and sound!! 

Anyone else get their box?


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 12, 2011)

adkranger said:


> Nate, I'm stihl in. I have been quite busy lately as well. I did call in a couple times but keep getting an answer machine. I know you requested leave info, but it is just something fundamental in me that holds back. Sorry, we'll connect soon, promise........


 
No worries. . . I'll be in the shop Monday and Tuesday. Call then if ya get a chance.


----------



## ScottWojo (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey!

Can you get a hold of The Bushweasel and have him send me an email?

[email protected]

Thanks,
Scott.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 12, 2011)

ScottWojo said:


> Hey!
> 
> Can you get a hold of The Bushweasel and have him send me an email?
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I'll let him know for ya.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 15, 2011)

James, Cliff, and William -- your handles went out today. 

Stephen, your other bar went out today as well. 

Thanks for the orders fellas!


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 15, 2011)

We were informed aluminum was going up drastically, and it seems shipping costs have as well (based on shipping these handles out).

We will have to make an adjustment to the handle costs to offset it on new orders.

Steel also went up $0.30 a pound this month, and another raise coming in April.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> James, Cliff, and William -- your handles went out today.
> 
> Stephen, your other bar went out today as well.
> 
> Thanks for the orders fellas!


 
Is that me or someone else?


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 16, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Is that me or someone else?


 
Another William. :msp_wink:


----------



## parrisw (Mar 16, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Another William. :msp_wink:


 
Ok, thought so! LOL. Didn't know if you knew my full name or not.

Will


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 16, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> James, Cliff, and William -- your handles went out today.
> 
> Stephen, your other bar went out today as well.
> 
> Thanks for the orders fellas!


 
OK Thanks.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 16, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> James, Cliff, and William -- your handles went out today.
> 
> Stephen, your other bar went out today as well.
> 
> Thanks for the orders fellas!


 
 Thanks.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 16, 2011)

I had a great time talking with you Nate couple days ago. I still can't get that one off handle off my mind. I'll get past these next two GTGs and holler back at you.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 16, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I had a great time talking with you Nate couple days ago. I still can't get that one off handle off my mind. I'll get past these next two GTGs and holler back at you.


 
For the 056 or 038?

I had a hoot yacking with you as well.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 16, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> For the 056 or 038?
> 
> I had a hoot yacking with you as well.


 
038 Mag II


----------



## adkranger (Mar 17, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> James, Cliff, and William -- your handles went out today.
> 
> Stephen, your other bar went out today as well.
> 
> Thanks for the orders fellas!


 
Good deal. That should kick me in the butt to get that 064 off the shelf and back into the game.

It was nice talking to you the other day Nate. You're good people.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## cat-face timber (Mar 17, 2011)

I am working on a Stihl 250, how much for a Full Wrap?
This small Stihl is the only saw I have that does not have a Full Wrap.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 17, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> 038 Mag II


 
Do me a favor and see how far off the 044 handle is? I'm curious to see if the mounts are close at all. 



adkranger said:


> Good deal. That should kick me in the butt to get that 064 off the shelf and back into the game.
> 
> It was nice talking to you the other day Nate. You're good people.:msp_thumbup:


 
Yeah, I enjoyed our chat too! You're good folks as well. 



cat-face timber said:


> I am working on a Stihl 250, how much for a Full Wrap?
> This small Stihl is the only saw I have that does not have a Full Wrap.



Probably somewhere in the $160-190 range shipped. It'd be a one-off deal, and these handles take a lot more work than one would think.

I'll break it down for ya so you kind of have an idea of costs.

Coating one handle at a time costs about $30.00, apposed to $20.00 each when done in batches.

Then you have to have a PH to measure on, and spend a lot of time setting up the bender for all the angles of the dangles.

Then you have to make a welding jig specific to that handle. . . We tried mocking up on Doug's 046, and melted the tank. 

Oh, and the bottom mount has to machined one-off as well. . . One at a time gets pricey, as apposed to batch price.

Then you have to make sure you press dies will work, or you have to build more. 

As you can see, we're not cutting a fat hog in the ass, it's a labor of love. LOL


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 17, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Do me a favor and see how far off the 044 handle is? I'm curious to see if the mounts are close at all.


 
I'll give that a look when it comes in here. Thanks.


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 17, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> I'll break it down for ya so you kind of have an idea of costs...


 
To add to that, Nate and I were talking a few weeks ago. If the geometry of the handles isn't just right, the chassis of the saw will be torqued or twisted. Like a bent handle does to a saw.

That would affect handling, vibrations, wear out mounts quicker, etc.

Lots of engineering in making them and most people think all you do is bend metal lol.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 17, 2011)

Plus the way that a 250 handle mounts to the frame is very unusual. It would be more welding than anything else in the course of fabricating a handle for a 250. I would gestimate the actual cost being something more like $210-240.


----------



## GoldenStihls (Mar 18, 2011)

Damn, i was hoping to see a full wrap for an MS 250. lol. :bang:


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 20, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> To add to that, Nate and I were talking a few weeks ago. If the geometry of the handles isn't just right, the chassis of the saw will be torqued or twisted. Like a bent handle does to a saw.
> 
> That would affect handling, vibrations, wear out mounts quicker, etc.
> 
> Lots of engineering in making them and most people think all you do is bend metal lol.


 
 :agree2:



Jacob J. said:


> Plus the way that a 250 handle mounts to the frame is very unusual. It would be more welding than anything else in the course of fabricating a handle for a 250. I would gestimate the actual cost being something more like $210-240.


 
Well then. . . $210-$240 it is! LOL

Thanks for the heads up on those little devils. I'll have to get my paws on one again and take a look.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 20, 2011)

Anyone not get their handle yet?? Speak up!


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 20, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Anyone not get their handle yet?? Speak up!


 
Checking in the morning. Just got back to OK today.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 20, 2011)

Not yet on the second one but bet it won't be long.


----------



## mcfly (Mar 21, 2011)

Got it last week and love it!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is a pic from last week MS660 with one on it. Waiting on one for the MS460 should be here this week. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5517442397/" title="full wrap 004 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5015/5517442397_de4d85dc7c_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="full wrap 004" /></a>

Stay tuned more pics this weekend after the GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 21, 2011)

Nate I got the one for the MS460 this afternoon it fit like a glove. I'll get some pics of it after while and post some this evening.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 21, 2011)

I have been out in the shop fondling my handle. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5547303871/" title="MS460 full wrap by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5297/5547303871_4603b0de66_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="MS460 full wrap" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5547303457/" title="MS460 full wrap by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5092/5547303457_f84c7d0bf3_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="MS460 full wrap" /></a>

Here it is on the MS460. I think I'll park the 038 for a while and call this one my work saw. :msp_tongue:


----------



## madhatte (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh, 038. I have the factory full-wrap on my Mag II but the geometry seems off somehow. I might go for a custom bar when they're available. Any news on 3/4 wraps, especially for the Dolmar 7900's?


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 21, 2011)

Mine came today. IT fits great,lots of hand room too.
The leverage feels good to me. 

Thanks Nate.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 21, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Ooh, 038. I have the factory full-wrap on my Mag II but the geometry seems off somehow. I might go for a custom bar when they're available. Any news on 3/4 wraps, especially for the Dolmar 7900's?


 
038's may be next? Being as we have the other two Stihls down. Unfortunately, we're gonna avoid 3/4 wraps like the plague.

They would be a bear to fab! Stihl uses plastic on the bottom of the curl for a reason, it'd be super crappy to bend.

I think we're gonna focus only on FR'ps for saws, and keep going with the design you see.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 21, 2011)

Glad you fellas got your handles in and like them. 

Don't be afraid to take some cutting videos with them now.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 22, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> They would be a bear to fab! Stihl uses plastic on the bottom of the curl for a reason, it'd be super crappy to bend.



Bummer that, I really like the way they handle. Oh well -- I think I may have an alternate option, namely, a "FrankenHandle".


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 23, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Bummer that, I really like the way they handle. Oh well -- I think I may have an alternate option, namely, a "FrankenHandle".


 
Not saying we couldn't do it, but you'd have to lay down two bills to coax me into it. LOL


----------



## madhatte (Mar 24, 2011)

Wonder if I could maybe coax you into a simpler project: piggyback tank spouts. Stupid EPA/CARB rules have rendered the old ones impossible to find. I'm pretty sure I could guarantee a government purchase of at least 20. It would only need to be a length of bent tube flared at one end that fits under the normal threaded ring and seals well enough to get gas out of the tank and into the saw rather than on the ground. Doesn't need to be mandrel-bent or anything fancy lie that; wouldn't be under any stress and flow is fine at whatever diameter. A vent would be nice, too, but I can live with "glug glug".


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 27, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Wonder if I could maybe coax you into a simpler project: piggyback tank spouts. Stupid EPA/CARB rules have rendered the old ones impossible to find. I'm pretty sure I could guarantee a government purchase of at least 20. It would only need to be a length of bent tube flared at one end that fits under the normal threaded ring and seals well enough to get gas out of the tank and into the saw rather than on the ground. Doesn't need to be mandrel-bent or anything fancy lie that; wouldn't be under any stress and flow is fine at whatever diameter. A vent would be nice, too, but I can live with "glug glug".


 
Sure, I'd consider doing it. You within reach of one to show me a picture of what you need? Maybe I'll do a Google search in the interim?


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 27, 2011)

Any updates from you dudes that have handles? Love them? Hate them? Cut down an entire forest with them? LOL


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 27, 2011)

The GTG is over and I'm winding down and uploading a few pics I'll put some pics Monday in this thread as well.

Edit: I do love them.


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 27, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Any updates from you dudes that have handles? Love them? Hate them? Cut down an entire forest with them? LOL


 
Sorry, I have been so busy I haven't had time to install them. I'll do it tomorrow and take some pics with the wifey modeling them for me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 28, 2011)

Here is the 660 pic, somehow we missed getting a shot of the 460. The other one I got for the 660 is for a project saw not done yet. Nate I am loving them.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5564939265/" title="gtg 026 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5141/5564939265_5142795d65_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="gtg 026" /></a>


----------



## adkranger (Mar 30, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Any updates from you dudes that have handles? Love them? Hate them? Cut down an entire forest with them? LOL


 
It's the BEST looking piece of my basket case 064. 

I am ordering the few remaining bits needed this week, so I can hopefully have a working saw to go with the handle soon....... so I'm litterally building a saw around your handle bar.

I am very impressed with the workmanship so far, this thing will kick azz no doubt. Love the truck bed liner finish, may do some of my other beat up handles that way. Seems like the perfect balance of friction and being able to pivot in the hand. I'll be sure to post back once I get my saw together.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 30, 2011)

That's awesome guys, glad you like them!! 

Steve, sweet action shot in that big log brother!


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 30, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Wonder if I could maybe coax you into a simpler project: piggyback tank spouts. Stupid EPA/CARB rules have rendered the old ones impossible to find. I'm pretty sure I could guarantee a government purchase of at least 20. It would only need to be a length of bent tube flared at one end that fits under the normal threaded ring and seals well enough to get gas out of the tank and into the saw rather than on the ground. Doesn't need to be mandrel-bent or anything fancy lie that; wouldn't be under any stress and flow is fine at whatever diameter. A vent would be nice, too, but I can live with "glug glug".


 
Okay, I refreshed myself on the "piggyback". It makes me wonder what our liability is making aluminum aftermarket nozzles for gas tanks??

I see the ones Bailey's has is "CARB approved". Why do those ones suck so much? :dunno: I don't own a single tank that isn't old school.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 30, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Okay, I refreshed myself on the "piggyback". It makes me wonder what our liability is making aluminum aftermarket nozzles for gas tanks??
> 
> I see the ones Bailey's has is "CARB approved". Why do those ones suck so much? :dunno: I don't own a single tank that isn't old school.


 
Making anything to do with carrying gas or volatile fuels anymore can be a real hassle. In order to sell retail, your product would have to be approved by EPA.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Making anything to do with carrying gas or volatile fuels anymore can be a real hassle. In order to sell retail, your product would have to be approved by EPA.


 
That was my thinking on it. . . It really blows that one has to be so legal-liability minded anymore. 30 years ago it wouldn't have mattered. :msp_mad:

So what's the deal on these new nozzles? Do they poor like crap?


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 30, 2011)

I despise the new EPA cans and wish I had bought at least 3 of the old school piggyback cans - only have one. 

The new ones bloat and swell like a dead pig in the hot sun.


----------



## ChrisF (Mar 30, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> I despsie the new EPA cans and wish I had bought at least 3 of the old school piggyback cans - only have one.
> 
> The new ones bloat and swell like a dead pig in the hot sun.



Only the government would be able to ruin something so simple as a gasoline jug with their regulations.

It baffles me in many ways.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Mar 30, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> 038's may be next? Being as we have the other two Stihls down. Unfortunately, we're gonna avoid 3/4 wraps like the plague.
> 
> They would be a bear to fab! Stihl uses plastic on the bottom of the curl for a reason, it'd be super crappy to bend.
> 
> I think we're gonna focus only on FR'ps for saws, and keep going with the design you see.


 
Just thinking out loud here. Have you given any thought to using the factory lower corner from the 3/4 wrap, and making a bar to fit? I'd sure like a 3/4 wrap for an 038, but none exist.


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 30, 2011)

ChrisF said:


> Only the government would be able to ruin something so simple as a gasoline jug with their regulations.
> 
> It baffles me in many ways.


 
It's just dumb####tery is all it is. The EPA needs lots of oversight. 

The Repubs want to slash the EPA's funding - knock your socks off fellas!


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 30, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> It's just dumb####tery is all it is. The EPA needs lots of oversight.
> 
> The Repubs want to slash the EPA's funding - knock your socks off fellas!


 
:agree2:


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Mar 30, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Any updates from you dudes that have handles? Love them? Hate them? Cut down an entire forest with them? LOL


 
The Handle is working out great.:biggrin:

I like the way the saw sits up off the ground when I go
to fill the tanks. Its easy to pour when the fuel can is full,
no spilling.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 30, 2011)

Cool post repped.

I put one on a MS660 and the second one is for a 066 flat top like yours. Your pics make me want to go out and start on that saw, I think it needs everything but the handle.  I had half a mind to sent it to Brad but decided I'll get around to it one of thses days.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 30, 2011)

Nate I would like to add the slite forward bend on the starter side works out great on my saws with the big D starter handle. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5517442397/" title="full wrap 004 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5015/5517442397_de4d85dc7c_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="full wrap 004" /></a>


----------



## Shrug (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey, I just sent you a PM asking if you guys have one of these after market full wrap handles available yet for the Husqvarna 390XP? Figured I would post here as well in case others have the same question.


----------



## adkranger (Mar 30, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Okay, I refreshed myself on the "piggyback". It makes me wonder what our liability is making aluminum aftermarket nozzles for gas tanks??
> 
> I see the ones Bailey's has is "CARB approved". Why do those ones suck so much? :dunno: I don't own a single tank that isn't old school.


 
They suck so bad because they have no vent and a spring loaded valve in the spout. Both items combine to make pouring accurately into a small gas tank dang near impossible w/o spilling, overfilling and generally being a major PITA. The only CARB compliant can I have that works OK is the deisel can for the tractor because I can just stick the nozzle into the tank and let the weight of the can hold the valve open till she's empty. For everything else I am keeping my old school cans for the flow control. I've also kept a few non-valved nozzles from old cans, but then you get the glug-glug w/o a vent.

These new fangled cans were designed by egg-heads to eliminate vapors & fluids from escaping into the environment, but by their design they tend to encourage more escape......go figure.:msp_mad:


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 30, 2011)

adkranger said:


> They suck so bad because they have no vent and a spring loaded valve in the spout. Both items combine to make pouring accurately into a small gas tank dang near impossible w/o spilling, overfilling and generally being a major PITA. The only CARB compliant can I have that works OK is the deisel can for the tractor because I can just stick the nozzle into the tank and let the weight of the can hold the valve open till she's empty. For everything else I am keeping my old school cans for the flow control. I've also kept a few non-valved nozzles from old cans, but then you get the glug-glug w/o a vent.
> 
> These new fangled cans were designed by egg-heads to eliminate vapors & fluids from escaping into the environment, but by their design they tend to encourage more escape......go figure.:msp_mad:


 
Agree 1000%!!!


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 2, 2011)

Okay, for some reason, I'm not getting emails for my subbed threads.:bang:

I'm going to go into settings and see what the heck is going on!?

It was just brought to my attention today, that two guys who ordered handles are having trouble with the factory screws being too short to mount the handles. PLEASE let me know if any of you others are having problems.

40mm screws from Ribe (Stihl) are part # 9074 478 4705.

My dealer was asking $1.95 a screw. If any of you think your bottom screws are sketchy (for how much plastic they grab on the bottom of the tank). . . Let me know, and I'll go buy some 40's and mail them to you.

Cliff and Stephen, those handles look great on your saws, and I'm super-glad you're happy!


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 2, 2011)

7oaks said:


> Agree 1000%!!!


 
Carl! Sorry I didn't hook up with you for yet another season! 

Right after I talked to you about firewood, the '79 Chevy's 400 started smoking like a banshee, and using oil like I own stock in Exxon. I haven't taken it off the property since. I think I have a dead hole or two. :rant:

Are you and the wife coming up again this year?


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 2, 2011)

On these tank vents and nozzles. . . I've been thinking. Even my old cans have those crappy plastic vent caps that eventually break off, and gas always wants to slosh out.

I think a guy could make a check valve fairly easily using a piece of aluminum, and pen spring (or carb spring), a ball bearing, a really aggressive thread pitch, and some Seal-All.

Air would suck in, gas wouldn't come out.


----------



## mcfly (Apr 2, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> It was just brought to my attention today, that two guys who ordered handles are having trouble with the factory screws being too short to mount the handles. PLEASE let me know if any of you others are having problems.



I had that happen with my 460 handle. I just bored the countersunk part a bit deeper. No problem here I have the technology to take care of the easy stuff. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Apr 2, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Okay, for some reason, I'm not getting emails for my subbed threads.:bang:
> 
> I'm going to go into settings and see what the heck is going on!?
> 
> ...


 
I am not having any problems with mine. The stock screws did seem a little short on the bottom.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 2, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Okay, for some reason, I'm not getting emails for my subbed threads.:bang:
> 
> I'm going to go into settings and see what the heck is going on!?
> 
> ...


 
I went and bought those longer screws the day my handles came in.  Works great.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 3, 2011)

Sounds like you fellas got it worked out. We initially took a little more from the counter-bore, but now I see we either need to take another 8mm or so, or send screws along with each handle.

My subscriptions still aren't working, Darin said Microsoft is blocking his IP addy from email notifications -- I switched to gmail, I'll see if it makes it work?


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 3, 2011)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> I am not having any problems with mine. The stock screws did seem a little short on the bottom.


 
Cliff, if you think the bottom screws don't have enough contact, let me know and I'll send you some screws. . . Or take the appropriate sized drill bit in a hand drill, and remove another 1/4 to 5/16 from the holes.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 14, 2011)

I took the MS460 out yesterday  to do some cleanup where a fence is. I was able to cut lower than I thought it would with the full wrap.  Plenty low enough to drive a truck or tractor over, no more than 3" on the highest side.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5619613743/" title="MS460 full wrap by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5061/5619613743_2598b1eaa2_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="MS460 full wrap"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5619617813/" title="MS460 full wrap by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5183/5619617813_ac69bdff20_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="MS460 full wrap"></a>


----------



## madhatte (Apr 14, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> I think a guy could make a check valve fairly easily using a piece of aluminum, and pen spring (or carb spring), a ball bearing, a really aggressive thread pitch, and some Seal-All.
> 
> Air would suck in, gas wouldn't come out.



I like that thinking quite a bit. It would be at least a nod to CARB compliance, while flowing way better than the junk we're forced to buy now. I have a handful of the good old ones and you can bet I'm hoarding them like they're made of pure gold. 

Similar thought: why does California get to bully the rest of the US around with their environmental laws? I live in WA; CARB has no jurisdiction here. Why can't I buy what I want?


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 16, 2011)

madhatte said:


> I like that thinking quite a bit. It would be at least a nod to CARB compliance, while flowing way better than the junk we're forced to buy now. I have a handful of the good old ones and you can bet I'm hoarding them like they're made of pure gold.
> 
> Similar thought: why does California get to bully the rest of the US around with their environmental laws? I live in WA; CARB has no jurisdiction here. Why can't I buy what I want?


 
You can't buy what you want because Government, as a whole, has gotten too big, and out of control. Over the past 100 years, people have neglected their duty to be self sufficient, and have begged for a Nanny-State. Now we got it, and they'll complain that they don't like that either. :msp_rolleyes:

China is segueing into Capitalism, as we slip into Socialism/Marxism/etc.

I want to try my check valve idea, but it'll have to be later, I'm swamped for the next few months.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 16, 2011)

To the fellas waiting on 372 handles. . . The waiting will have to continue I'm afraid. The shop has a big construction project going, which will keep us busy (and working out-of-town) for at least 8 weeks. I also have personal work projects I'm doing, and 400 irons in the fire.

We do have (don't quote me on this, I'll have to check) 3-4 066 handles in inventory, and a couple 044/046's. The price is $115.00 shipped.

A guy's gotta work while the work is there.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 16, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I took the MS460 out yesterday  to do some cleanup where a fence is. I was able to cut lower than I thought it would with the full wrap.  Plenty low enough to drive a truck or tractor over, no more than 3" on the highest side.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5619613743/" title="MS460 full wrap by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5061/5619613743_2598b1eaa2_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="MS460 full wrap"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5619617813/" title="MS460 full wrap by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5183/5619617813_ac69bdff20_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="MS460 full wrap"></a>


 
Love the pics Stephen!! What are your thoughts on the handle after having some time on it? Do you think it transitions smoothly from top to side?


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 16, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Similar thought: why does California get to bully the rest of the US around with their environmental laws? I live in WA; CARB has no jurisdiction here. Why can't I buy what I want?


 
Because California has the 9th largest economy in the world. The top two exports of the United States, technology and entertainment, are dominated by California. Sucks doesn't it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 16, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Love the pics Stephen!! What are your thoughts on the handle after having some time on it? Do you think it transitions smoothly from top to side?


 
 I couldn't be happer with them the MS460 and the MS660 the 066 will be done soon and already got one put on it as well.  Thanks Nate.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 16, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I couldn't be happer with them the MS460 and the MS660 the 066 will be done soon and already got one put on it as well.  Thanks Nate.


 
Super glad you like them! 

Did you ever check and see if the 044 even came close to fit on the 038? Not pressuring you mang, just curious.

Also, did you end up keeping both 066 handles then?


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 16, 2011)

Jameson has his mounted up, and should be cutting with it Monday. Although, he's dropping some danger-snags in the park today too.

I'm looking forward to his thoughts on it, and maybe some video/pics.:msp_w00t:


----------



## parrisw (Apr 16, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> To the fellas waiting on 372 handles. . . The waiting will have to continue I'm afraid. The shop has a big construction project going, which will keep us busy (and working out-of-town) for at least 8 weeks. I also have personal work projects I'm doing, and 400 irons in the fire.
> 
> We do have (don't quote me on this, I'll have to check) 3-4 066 handles in inventory, and a couple 044/046's. The price is $115.00 shipped.
> 
> A guy's gotta work while the work is there.


 
Fair enough. Just so you know now, I may have to go elsewhere for my handle's then, having handless saws kinda sucks.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 16, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Fair enough. Just so you know now, I may have to go elsewhere for my handle's then, having handless saws kinda sucks.


 
No worries if you do Will, totally understandable. 

Here's where I'm at so you guys know. I came up with the handle idea after doing some reading here. I sub my services to DCS, meaning I'm not a direct employee, I have my own business. I not only work for Doug, but bid and pursue my own ventures and jobs.

I approached Doug with the handle idea, and he thought it might be a good venture. He bought $500 in dies, and we worked together to source 6063, build squish dies, etc. I personally have hours and hours in this handle thing, and haven't seen a dime for a good majority of it (nor has DCS).

I'm not complaining, just laying it out there. As things sit, right now, the handles haven't put a dent in the initial investment. DCS is a regular job shop, when work comes in at shop-rate, it takes precedence. It's really out of my hands, as Doug has the majority investment in these. I work on them according to his schedule.

The 372's really bit us in the ass with the crazy bent side piece. It's going to take more time now to make the appropriate squish-die to make them fit. Let me tell you, Doug is a detail Nazi. . . If stuff isn't perfect, he'll throw it in the corner and start again. He refuses to send out stuff that's even a little off kilter.

That analness has built him a successful business, and he's been busy, when most shops in the valley have either scaled way back, or shut down all together. But it can also slow things down, nothing done there is "blow and go".

Right now I'm doing a remodel job in a small town north of me, and will be on it for a couple weeks (at least). Doug just got back from Ministry work in India, and had 5 bumper orders to fill immediately. . . As soon as that's done, we have a big commercial stair job 120 miles south that will take us out of town.

Doug also bought a Peterbilt from Minnestoa, and when he got it home, realized the MN salt and grime had ruined a lot of stuff on the truck (the previous owner didn't know the words "grease" or "maintenance"). For the past 6 weeks, he's been working on that as well, as he may have a job in three weeks for it.

A good portion of the guys of whom have ordered handles, I've had the privileged of talking with on the phone. I've kind of laid out the situation, and they've all understood.

It'd be awesome for us if we could launch this handle thing into outer-space, and rely on it for a full-time gig. . . Right now, it's out'a the cards. We're going to use them for infill, and go from there.

Guys, I'm sorry. I really wish some of this stuff was in my control, and I wish I could do more than I can right now.

I have to feed my family, just like y'all. You guys have been super patient with this thing, and it's more appreciated than you'll ever know.


----------



## parrisw (Apr 17, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> No worries if you do Will, totally understandable.
> 
> Here's where I'm at so you guys know. I came up with the handle idea after doing some reading here. I sub my services to DCS, meaning I'm not a direct employee, I have my own business. I not only work for Doug, but bid and pursue my own ventures and jobs.
> 
> ...


 
I totally understand Nate. Don't fret about it at all on my part. Saws for me is more a hobby, I use them to cut wood to heat my home, and have some fun. I don't rely on them to put food on the table, so its not a problem for me at all. It just kinda bugs me to have saws sitting that apart waiting on stuff, they might keep waiting too, I got lots of other stuff to do as well.

Will


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 17, 2011)

Geeze Will, I can see you as a railroad cop- beating up hobos and kicking them off the trains back in the days of the Great Depression.


----------



## parrisw (Apr 17, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Geeze Will, I can see you as a railroad cop- beating up hobos and kicking them off the trains back in the days of the Great Depression.


 
ha ha ha. Well thanks I guess.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 17, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Geeze Will, I can see you as a railroad cop- beating up hobos and kicking them off the trains back in the days of the Great Depression.


 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 17, 2011)

Think I may have a quick fix for the 372 side piece thing. . . Based on something I saw on my Great Uncle Glen's 380 CD.

More later. . .


----------



## parrisw (Apr 17, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Think I may have a quick fix for the 372 side piece thing. . . Based on something I saw on my Great Uncle Glen's 380 CD.
> 
> More later. . .


 
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## adkranger (May 17, 2011)

No worries from me either Nate. If/when you get the 372s done I'm stihl in. My 371 has a regular handle and is currently in service, I'd just like to go a different direction with it eventually. Projects for me are on indefinite hold for now as I've got too many outdoor projects in full progress to mess with saw fun stuff.......(I feel the need to clarify that: I stihl mess with saws, just the working ones right now):msp_biggrin:

Hope everyone's Spring is going well............and is drier than here....:msp_angry:


----------



## Metals406 (May 17, 2011)

adkranger said:


> No worries from me either Nate. If/when you get the 372s done I'm stihl in. My 371 has a regular handle and is currently in service, I'd just like to go a different direction with it eventually. Projects for me are on indefinite hold for now as I've got too many outdoor projects in full progress to mess with saw fun stuff.......(I feel the need to clarify that: I stihl mess with saws, just the working ones right now):msp_biggrin:
> 
> Hope everyone's Spring is going well............and is drier than here....:msp_angry:


 
Ya, the handles are on hold for a bit. We have some tweaking to our system to do before we continue. Keep your powder dry!


----------



## adkranger (May 17, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Ya, the handles are on hold for a bit. We have some tweaking to our system to do before we continue. Keep your powder dry!


 
Oh, the powder is fine, but my darn feet are growing webs.......:help:


----------



## Metals406 (May 17, 2011)

adkranger said:


> Oh, the powder is fine, but my darn feet are growing webs.......:help:


 
We've had a real wet winter here too, and this week every day has a chance of rain. At least the daytime high is above 40° finally. 

The bad news is the snowpack is deep as hell, and we're gonna see some bad flooding. I have lake-front property already.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jeeping (Oct 2, 2011)

do u still have a full wrap in stock for a 046


----------



## Rudedog (Oct 2, 2011)

jeeping said:


> do u still have a full wrap in stock for a 046


 
I hope he does. The two I ordered/installed on my 440 & 660 have been great!


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 2, 2011)

An update for the folks who are wondering.

There are only a couple handles left, and there will be none made in the near future. Earlier this year, Doug made some changes to his life, and effectively shut his shop down.

I don't have the ability (no shop to work in) at this point to pick up where we left off before he closed down. Perhaps I can get a shop erected in the upcoming year (if the Mayans are wrong LOL), and I'd be able to take some orders. But my crystal ball is broken -- so no promises.

I also have other irons in the fire that demand my attention. I will be sponsoring the site again, personally, with no affiliation with DCS. I just have to align my waterfowl. 

I can check and see what handles are left, and post it here. . . But I won't sell any until I am a sponsor per site rules.

Thanks to all who purchased handles, and I truly hope they are serving you well!

To the folks wanting one, for now, you'll have to talk someone out of theirs that they purchased earlier.


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 2, 2011)

Crap. That figures. I need to get my buddy a full wrap for his 066. It's my end of a trade deal. LMK if you have any left Nate.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for the update, and I am still very happy with the three I got. I'll be watching for when you come back on line with them.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 2, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Crap. That figures. I need to get my buddy a full wrap for his 066. It's my end of a trade deal. LMK if you have any left Nate.


 
Will do! 



Work Saw Collector said:


> Thanks for the update, and I am still very happy with the three I got. I'll be watching for when you come back on line with them.


 
That's great! Glad you're happy with them!


----------

